# Will the Polish Kicker Cost Bama the Big game?



## brownceluse

What say you?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Don't know what your talking about


----------



## brownceluse

Just vote son


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

You talking about that GA kid????


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Don't know what your talking about



Neither does he.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Neither does he.


----------



## westcobbdog

no the kicker wont matter so much as they have bowed up after the UM loss. They very well could run the table. Who has a better D line rotation and full grown NFL ready backers with a steam rollin 240lb rb who can haul the mail and carry the Offensive load?


----------



## brownceluse

Please vote so we will know


----------



## elfiii

What is this polished meatabaaall of which you speak? The Sturgeon General has determined consuming raw or under cooked food is hazardous to your health.


----------



## 00Beau

Wow


----------



## brownceluse

elfiii said:


> What is this polished meatabaaall of which you speak? The Sturgeon General has determined consuming raw or under cooked food is hazardous to your health.



This guy

https://alabama.rivals.com/content.asp?CID=1687700


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

westcobbdog said:


> no the kicker wont matter so much as they have bowed up after the UM loss. They very well could run the table. Who has a better D line rotation and full grown NFL ready backers with a steam rollin 240lb rb who can haul the mail and carry the Offensive load?



Rtr


----------



## brownceluse

Don't get him confused with this guy though...

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...t-death-threats-and-hateful-tweets-after-loss


----------



## brownceluse

Bump for some real data!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Dead thread

Better go gather the possie for votes


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Hate Bama pep rally in 5 min


----------



## elfiii

Punt Bama Punt!


----------



## brownceluse

The intent of this thread was to obtain some real data as to what most fans think about this issue. Just vote people!! Let the people speak!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Lol

I see PM's have been sent


----------



## brownceluse

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Lol
> 
> I see PM's have been sent


Don't be paranoid cuz


----------



## brownceluse

72 views and 7 votes lets vote people!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

brownceluse said:


> Don't be paranoid cuz



Coming from a dog


Classic


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

brownceluse said:


> 72 views and 7 votes lets vote people!



Hate Bama pep rally t-minus 1 min


----------



## brownceluse

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Hate Bama pep rally t-minus 1 min



This is not hate. It's a simple thread with a simple question. I didn't know how big of an issue this was until quite a few Bama fans kept bringing it up.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

You sure Richt ain't in charge of this thread cause it be LOSING


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

L


----------



## brownceluse

BROWNING7WSM said:


> You sure Richt ain't in charge of this thread cause it be LOSING



Richt is not even a member here to my knowledge. If he is I would love to hear some of his input on a lot of these threads.  Saban as well I bet he would get nasty behind the keyboard most of the those little guys are mean on the Puter.....


----------



## brownceluse

Boom tide at 4 all!!!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

brownceluse said:


> Boom tide at 4 all!!!!!



What'd you do ,  make up another account


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

brownceluse said:


> The intent of this thread was to obtain some real data as to what most fans think about this issue. Just vote people!! Let the people speak!!!


If you had some peanuts and some mason jars this would go much smoother.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

BROWNING7WSM said:


> What'd you do ,  make up another account



Look for another misspelled arachnid for a screen name.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

brownceluse said:


> Richt is not even a member here.....



He should be, there's plenty of assistant coaches for him to consult with


----------



## brownceluse

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If you had some peanuts and some mason jars this would go much smoother.



look out we have 5 for yes and 4 for no.... We are starting to get some where now. I can't wait to look at this at the end of the season and see if the GONers were right.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

brownceluse said:


> look out we have 5 for yes and 4 for no.... We are starting to get some where now. I can't wait to look at this at the end of the season and see if the GONers were right.


Yep, all of the "this is the year" fans are voting yes. 

Jealousy is so ugly.


----------



## brownceluse

BROWNING7WSM said:


> He should be, there's plenty of assistant coaches for him to consult with



As for all teams.... I'm sure Saban has heard all about this Polish kicker.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

brownceluse said:


> As for all teams.... I'm sure Saban has heard all about this Polish kicker.



Only from the Mod Squad in Sugar Valley.


----------



## brownceluse

elfiii said:


> Punt Bama Punt!


----------



## elfiii

BROWNING7WSM said:


> You sure Richt ain't in charge of this thread cause it be LOSING



Two pages headed for three. This one got legs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

No, he won't cost them the big game.


Texas A&M by 24. 


After that there will be no more "big games" for Bammer


----------



## brownceluse

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yep, all of the "this is the year" fans are voting yes.
> 
> Jealousy is so ugly.



Not jealous at all. I'm used to losing I'm a UGA fan. It's like a man that has made millions and thought his life was set forever only to find out his accountant had been stealing money from him for years. Now he's broke and doesn't know what to do....... Thats what it will feel like when the meataaaaaball misses that kick!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

elfiii said:


> Two pages headed for three. This one got legs!



Mods & Admins voting more than once makes them FSU fans.


----------



## brownceluse

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mods & Admins voting more than once makes them FSU fans.



That's hear say and can not be used in court!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

brownceluse said:


> look out we have 5 for yes and 4 for no.... We are starting to get some where now. I can't wait to look at this at the end of the season and see if the GONers were right.



I'm sure your GA Gang won't disappoint


----------



## brownceluse

BROWNING7WSM said:


> I'm sure your GA Gang won't disappoint



It's a poll and can not be manipulated........


----------



## brownceluse

Tell everyone you know about this thread so we can get as much data as we can.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

brownceluse said:


> Tell everyone you know about this thread so we can get as much data as we can.



Looks like you're about there.


----------



## brownceluse

A lot of people have not voted yet. 6 and 7 have y'all voted yet?


----------



## SpotandStalk

Yes wins in a ROUT.


----------



## brownceluse

SpotandStalk said:


> Yes wins in a ROUT.



Won't get a clear picture until this thing runs a few days......


----------



## Matthew6

2 loses and the dwag mouthpieces have runoft to the trailer park.


----------



## Jimmy Ray

I voted. Now what?


----------



## elfiii

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mods & Admins voting more than once makes them FSU fans.



Nope. The software will only allow you to vote once no matter who you are.


----------



## fairhopebama

I thought the big game was over and Bama won 38-10. Is this a trick poll?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

fairhope said:


> I thought the big game was over and Bama won 38-10. Is this a trick poll?



brownie turned it off in the first qtr.. he still thinks the game is tied


----------



## SpotandStalk

BROWNING7WSM said:


> brownie turned it off in the first qtr.. he still thinks the game is tied



  Poor feller


----------



## Matthew6

BROWNING7WSM said:


> brownie turned it off in the first qtr.. he still thinks the game is tied



bless his heart; hes trying his best to cope. Slayer had him believing it was their year.


----------



## brownceluse

fairhope said:


> I thought the big game was over and Bama won 38-10. Is this a trick poll?





BROWNING7WSM said:


> brownie turned it off in the first qtr.. he still thinks the game is tied



Both of you know this meataaaball is going to cost you. Stop dancing around and cast your vote. We will revisit this thread at a latter date and see if the GONers are right or wrong. Good luck this week guys. It looks like your D can stop anyone it doesn't matter if it's spread, option, or pro. That D is legit!!!


----------



## rhbama3

Yes, he will cost us a game because we will have a time where the decision has to be made whether to kick or hail mary. I think he kicks if 39 yards in and hail mary beyond that point. No excuse to miss a FG from the 15..... twice.
Griffith is 6 for 12 this year. He's made 3-5 from 20-29yds, 2-3 from 30-39yds, and 1-4 beyond 40.


----------



## brownceluse

Matthew6 said:


> bless his heart; hes trying his best to cope. Slayer had him believing it was their year.



Slayer is my dawg but I never thought that. The only thing i thought was we had a legit O line and I was dead wrong.


----------



## brownceluse

rhbama3 said:


> Yes, he will cost us a game because we will have a time where the decision has to be made whether to kick or hail mary. I think he kicks if 39 yards in and hail mary beyond that point. No excuse to miss a FG from the 15..... twice.
> Griffith is 6 for 12 this year. He's made 3-5 from 20-29yds, 2-3 from 30-39yds, and 1-4 beyond 40.



Did you vote?


----------



## brownceluse

This thread is storing legit data that will be used to show how smart we are at the GON sports forum


----------



## rhbama3

brownceluse said:


> Did you vote?



No. It kills me that we recruited the number one kicker in the nation and he has turned into the basket case we have now.
Does Van Tiffin or Phillip Doyle have any eligibility left?


----------



## SpotandStalk

Where are the 456,899 that voted in the mod poll???


----------



## brownceluse

SpotandStalk said:


> Where are the 456,899 that voted in the mod poll???



There was a problem with the system back then.


----------



## rhbama3

SpotandStalk said:


> Where are the 456,899 that voted in the mod poll???



I bussed those in.


----------



## brownceluse

rhbama3 said:


> I bussed those in.



Please don't do that with this poll. We need real data.


----------



## Hardwoods

Great thread brown. Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

brownceluse said:


> There was a problem with the system back then.





rhbama3 said:


> I bussed those in.


----------



## SpotandStalk

I think if Bama were to make it to the NC the kicker would cost them the game.




Not b/c of a missed fg but his ineptitude forces Saban to take chances on 4th down.


----------



## brownceluse

Ohio State will blow the tide off the field like they did last year anyways. I think the kicker will keep them from getting there.


----------



## SpotandStalk

brownceluse said:


> Ohio State will blow the tide off the field like they did last year anyways. I think the kicker will keep them from getting there.



Ouch


----------



## brownceluse

SpotandStalk said:


> Ouch



Just laying the truth out on a big platter of arrogant in your face posting on the GON sports forum! BOOM! Also,,, I predict this kicker will cause the greatest meltdown in Crimson tide history!


----------



## rhbama3

brownceluse said:


> Just laying the truth out on a big platter of arrogant in your face posting on the GON sports forum! BOOM! Also,,, I predict this kicker will cause the greatest meltdown in Crimson tide history!



We've got one of the hardest schedules in the NCAA and heading into 3 straight opponents with bye weeks before playing the Tide. Everybody's ready for us to lose and be out of the picture. May happen, may not. We don't know from week to week which offensive line or QB will show up but as long as we don't turn the ball over 5 times, we're managing.


----------



## brownceluse

rhbama3 said:


> We've got one of the hardest schedules in the NCAA and heading into 3 straight opponents with bye weeks before playing the Tide. Everybody's ready for us to lose and be out of the picture. May happen, may not. We don't know from week to week which offensive line or QB will show up but as long as we don't turn the ball over 5 times, we're managing.



For what it's worht I'm rooting for you guys just trying to keep it real. Good luck this week!


----------



## brownceluse

Anyone having meataaaaballs with their eggs this morning?


----------



## Browning Slayer

Jimmy Ray said:


> I voted. Now what?



You come out of the closet Les Miles?


----------



## Browning Slayer

brownceluse said:


> Slayer is my dawg but I never thought that. The only thing i thought was we had a legit O line and I was dead wrong.



Define "Big Game"? If you are talking about the Dome, then I need to Vote "No".. Bama doesn't make it to the dome this year..


----------



## brownceluse

Browning Slayer said:


> Define "Big Game"? If you are talking about the Dome, then I need to Vote "No".. Bama doesn't make it to the dome this year..



Bammers like polish sausage.....


----------



## Browning Slayer

brownceluse said:


> Bammers like polish sausage.....



Certain Bammers are really going to be eating polish Crow before the season ends..


----------



## fairhopebama

Browning Slayer said:


> Define "Big Game"? If you are talking about the Dome, then I need to Vote "No".. Bama doesn't make it to the dome this year..



Slayer predicting Bama wont make it to the Dome is good news for Bama. I now like our chances.


----------



## Browning Slayer

fairhope said:


> Slayer predicting Bama wont make it to the Dome is good news for Bama. I now like our chances.



I guess you forget Bama does have a loss.. I know it's a hard one to grasp but where is Bama sitting at in the West? And you still have a LONG schedule ahead of ya.


----------



## fairhopebama

All I was saying is that with your history of predicting UGA winning it all and to watch them implode midseason is like watching game day hoping Corso doesn't pick your team to win because he is always wrong.


----------



## Browning Slayer

fairhope said:


> All I was saying is that with your history of predicting UGA winning it all and to watch them implode midseason is like watching game day hoping Corso doesn't pick your team to win because he is always wrong.



Difference between me and Corso is I'm a UGA nut.. He's just a nut.. 

I pick UGA to win every game.. Just look at my pick'ems.. A man can dream can't he??  

I just can't help myself!

And I still have UGA playing LSU in the Dome...


----------



## SpotandStalk

Browning Slayer said:


> And I still have UGA playing LSU in the Dome...





You need to check your math on that one.


----------



## Browning Slayer

SpotandStalk said:


> You need to check your math on that one.



You do realize the East sucks right? And Florida plays LSU this weekend.. And lost their QB for the season.. A man can hope..


----------



## SpotandStalk

Browning Slayer said:


> You do realize the East sucks right? And Florida plays LSU this weekend.. And lost their QB for the season.. A man can hope..





LSU only has Fournette and the entire UF team is on roids.


----------



## fairhopebama

Browning Slayer said:


> Difference between me and Corso is I'm a UGA nut.. He's just a nut..
> 
> I pick UGA to win every game.. Just look at my pick'ems.. A man can dream can't he??
> 
> I just can't help myself!
> 
> And I still have UGA playing LSU in the Dome...



I can understand that. I just thought you were slipping into the Vols way of thinking having that somewhat of a vols avatar your sporting. Nothing wrong with dreaming unless there is alot of orange in your dream.


----------



## brownceluse

I just read where the polish kicker is sleeping with his kicking shoe on trying to brake the bad juju. Hope it helps him before he cost Bama an important game.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

I hate it when they start putting Christmas stuff out before Halloween has even come.


----------



## elfiii

Man did this thread ever get legs or what?


----------



## fairhopebama

elfiii said:


> Man did this thread ever get legs or what?



I hope one of them is better than our kickers....


----------



## brownceluse

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I hate it when they start putting Christmas stuff out before Halloween has even come.



I'm off this week and made several trips to the basement yesterday and to the garage getting Christmas stuff for the boss....... So it put me in the spirit..... Early!


----------



## brownceluse

Bump for polish sausage on the smoker


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Browning Slayer said:


> And I still have UGA playing LSU in the Dome...



Same here... I think LSU takes home the Peach Bowl Trophy


----------



## toyota4x4h

Yes he will miss the game winner in two weeks against 10rc


----------



## rhbama3

elfiii said:


> Man did this thread ever get legs or what?


----------



## elfiii

rhbama3 said:


>



Oh come on Robert. Play along!


----------



## 00Beau

brownceluse said:


> I just read where the polish kicker is sleeping with his kicking shoe on trying to brake the bad juju. Hope it helps him before he cost Bama an important game.


I am sure he is happy just to have a bed and shoe to sleep in, since he was abandoned as a child and adopted,  brought to America for a better life. I don't think missed field goals is the worst bad juju this kid has seen in his life. Roll Tide


----------



## brownceluse

00Beau said:


> I am sure he is happy just to have a bed and shoe to sleep in, since he was abandoned as a child and adopted,  brought to America for a better life. I don't think missed field goals is the worst bad juju this kid has seen in his life. Roll Tide



Don't try and lay some guilt trip on me about your kicker. Your tide brothers on here have all but sent him back to Poland all season long...... Go Dawgs I hope he doesn't cost you guys a game but if he does he's getting a fine education for free to help give him a better life in which it sounds like he well deserves it.


----------



## SpotandStalk

00Beau said:


> I am sure he is happy just to have a bed and shoe to sleep in, since he was abandoned as a child and adopted,  brought to America for a better life. I don't think missed field goals is the worst bad juju this kid has seen in his life. Roll Tide





Now we know why Saban hasn't kicked him off the team. Saban values those young men's 
lives over winning football games. Talk about a saint. Kudos to him.


----------



## Throwback

SpotandStalk said:


> Now we know why Saban hasn't kicked him off the team. Saban values those young men's
> lives over winning football games. Talk about a saint. Kudos to him.



When saban kicks him off richt will pick him up and he will be UGAs kicker


----------



## brownceluse

SpotandStalk said:


> Now we know why Saban hasn't kicked him off the team. Saban values those young men's
> lives over winning football games. Talk about a saint. Kudos to him.



It's just part of the process..........


----------



## Matthew6

brownceluse said:


> It's just part of the process..........



and it worked handily against the mutzzzzzz...


----------



## brownceluse

Matthew6 said:


> and it worked handily against the mutzzzzzz...



That's a lie and you know it. There was no process needed to beat the Dawgs. Richt's process gave Bama the W.


----------



## brownceluse

After lunch reminder. It's not if it's when!


----------



## SpotandStalk

brownceluse said:


> That's a lie and you know it. There was no process needed to beat the Dawgs. Richt's process gave Bama the W.



True dat.



We should've run downhill more.


----------



## brownceluse

SpotandStalk said:


> True dat.
> 
> 
> 
> We should've run downhill more.



They should have spread them with Bauta at QB and ran the QB every other play.......  May of had a chance then...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

brownceluse said:


> They should have spread them with Bauta at QB and ran the QB every other play.......  May of had a chance then...



Your real name is Anthony Weiner, isn't it?


----------



## brownceluse

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Your real name is Anthony Weiner, isn't it?



I'll tell ya what I'll do I'll let you call me Anthony as long as you go by your real name as Michael as in Sam.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

brownceluse said:


> I'll tell ya what I'll do I'll let you call me Anthony as long as you go by your real name as Michael as in Sam.



Why you wanna get all insulting and stuff. I referenced you to a politician and you referenced me to your x-flame. That's just not playing fair. 

Dang Dwag fans.


----------



## brownceluse

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Why you wanna get all insulting and stuff. I referenced you to a politician and you referenced me to your x-flame. That's just not playing fair.
> 
> Dang Dwag fans.



Ahh did you get your feelings hurt? We've been down this road before so I'm sure the outcome will be the same.  Now, stop worrying about derailing threads and hope that kicker doesn't cost your team...... Carry on sir!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

brownceluse said:


> Ahh did you get your feelings hurt? We've been down this road before so I'm sure the outcome will be the same.  Now, stop worrying about derailing threads and hope that kicker doesn't cost your team...... Carry on sir!



More of my money goes to supporting the school of your team than it does "my team". I keep hoping they'll buy something good with it, like a head coach.


----------



## brownceluse

Miguel Cervantes said:


> More of my money goes to supporting the school of your team than it does "my team". I keep hoping they'll buy something good with it, like a head coach.



Well played and I agree......


----------



## Browning Slayer

Miguel Cervantes said:


> More of my money goes to supporting the school of your team than it does "my team". I keep hoping they'll buy something good with it, like a head coach.



Give more money so we can afford the same players as Bama..


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> Give more money so we can afford the same players as Bama..



gotta have a great coach to get the high dollar players. looks like you are out of luck chump. Oh, and the dogsux.  Enjoy the rest of your "dogs will win it all" season thug.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> gotta have a great coach to get the high dollar players. looks like you are out of luck chump. Oh, and the dogsux.  Enjoy the rest of your "dogs will win it all" season thug.





Hit a nerve?? 

You are still my bud but when folks give me an opportunity, I jump..


----------



## brownceluse

Yall stop it or this one goes away!!! Last warning!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Browning Slayer said:


> You are still my bud but when folks call me froggy, I jump..


----------



## SpotandStalk

brownceluse said:


> Yall stop it or this one goes away!!! Last warning!



This one is done already




Yes wins in a rout.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

SpotandStalk said:


> This one is done already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes wins in a rout.



Is this what Dwags do when the "This is the Year" chant is no longer relevant?


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> Hit a nerve??
> 
> You are still my bud but when folks give me an opportunity, I jump..



just pulling your go dwag string thug


----------



## brownceluse

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Is this what Dwags do when the "This is the Year" chant is no longer relevant?



No sir this what Dawgs do every year on the GON sports forum........  Also the only reason I started this thread was reading all of the post from you Bammers on how this kid needed to go back to Poland. Get rid of the Pollack kicker and things of that nature. Please provide links to the post where you seen us Dawgs chanting this is the year we win it all.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

brownceluse said:


> No sir this what Dawgs do every year on the GON sports forum........  Also the only reason I started this thread was reading all of the post from you Bammers on how this kid needed to go back to Poland. Get rid of the Pollack kicker and things of that nature. Please provide links to the post where you seen us Dawgs chanting this is the year we win it all.



This server here isn't big enough to handle all of that in one post......


----------



## brownceluse

Miguel Cervantes said:


> This server here isn't big enough to handle all of that in one post......



Just provide the link and the server won't have to support any of it...........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

brownceluse said:


> Just provide the link and the server won't have to support any of it...........



You provide the post where I said anything about Griffith going back to Poland first, since you are categorizing me in with "You Bammers". 

Don't be an Ol' Red now.


----------



## brownceluse

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You provide the post where I said anything about Griffith going back to Poland first, since you are categorizing me in with "You Bammers".
> 
> Don't be an Ol' Red now.



Ol' Red is DGD and you know it! So your telling me that none of your tider brothers have said none of the things I have stated?  What surprises me is that one of you guys didn't start this thread.........


----------



## brownceluse

Can I get a 127?!! Why yes, yes we can!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

brownceluse said:


> Ol' Red is DGD and you know it! So your telling me that none of your tider brothers have said none of the things I have stated?  What surprises me is that one of you guys didn't start this thread.........



Not my personal, in real life, Bama bro's. I don't read the crap the ethereal ones on here post. The Dwag threads are much more entertaining anyway. They are like reading the modern day sequel to Don Quixote.....

128


----------



## brownceluse

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not my personal, in real life, Bama bro's. I don't read the crap the ethereal ones on here post. The Dwag threads are much more entertaining anyway. They are like reading the modern day sequel to Don Quixote.....
> 
> 128



129 and counting..........


----------



## brownceluse




----------



## brownceluse

Keep your chin up..... This is the year of the kick!


----------



## brownceluse

132


----------



## elfiii

Did this thread get legs or what?


----------



## brownceluse

elfiii said:


> Did this thread get legs or what?



They are trying to "kick" the legs right out from under it but I'm thinking it will live on for a good while.......


----------



## Browning Slayer

brownceluse said:


> They are trying to "kick" the legs right out from under it but I'm thinking it will live on for a good while.......



At least until #135..


----------



## Matthew6

and i voted against the kicker too.  136


----------



## brownceluse

Matthew6 said:


> and i voted against the kicker too.  136



Thank you for your vote.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> and i voted against the kicker too.  136



Voted against us in the Mod thread too.. We could be running this nut house!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

elfiii said:


> Did this thread get legs or what?



The arachnid shaved his.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Browning Slayer said:


> Voted against us in the Mod thread too.. We could be running this nut house!!



Yep...We had em right where we wanted em.



I don't know that I can ever forgive him.


----------



## SpotandStalk

#140 and #141


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles cause Bama can't kick.....#142


----------



## brownceluse

This thread has it's legs back under it. You guys carry on the boy has a FB this evening..... I hope our kicker doesn't cost us the game today..............


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

brownceluse said:


> This thread has it's legs back under it. You guys carry on the boy has a FB this evening..... I hope our kicker doesn't cost us the game today..............



Tell Dr. Adams I said hey.


----------



## brownceluse

Well the kicker didn't cost us the game but we did lose..... Rockdale county out it on us..... They have an outstanding kicker Bama should look at.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

brownceluse said:


> Well the kicker didn't cost us the game but we did lose..... Rockdale county out it on us..... They have an outstanding kicker Bama should look at.....



So you're saying I should divert my money to Bama? 

I mean, according to Chairman Spalding in the UGA Foundation FY15 annual report I received yesterday donations were up 14% and the school is sitting on $1 billion in assets. Surely that should be enough for them not to miss my small fry donations were I to shift giving to the BBKF (Bama Benevolent Kickers Foundation) 

Oh, and sorry about the loss to Rockdale. Were they wearing their black and white striped uniform or the orange jumpsuit one?


----------



## brownceluse

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So you're saying I should divert my money to Bama?
> 
> I mean, according to Chairman Spalding in the UGA Foundation FY15 annual report I received yesterday donations were up 14% and the school is sitting on $1 billion in assets. Surely that should be enough for them not to miss my small fry donations were I to shift giving to the BBKF (Bama Benevolent Kickers Foundation)
> 
> Oh, and sorry about the loss to Rockdale. Were they wearing their black and white striped uniform or the orange jumpsuit one?



We were on Fall break we were missing 13 players..... I canceled my plans for the week ( me and the boy were going to the farm) but I stayed as did he went to practice all week long at 8am. and then the game yesterday. Then to have that many kids out was bad not sure we would have won with them there though. By the way if you get a chance go watch the 9th grade team play their kickker is legit and is also kicking for Varsity, call one of your contacts at Bama and tell them to get down there.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

brownceluse said:


> We were on Fall break we were missing 13 players..... I canceled my plans for the week ( me and the boy were going to the farm) but I stayed as did he went to practice all week long at 8am. and then the game yesterday. Then to have that many kids out was bad not sure we would have won with them there though. By the way if you get a chance go watch the 9th grade team play their kickker is legit and is also kicking for Varsity, call one of your contacts at Bama and tell them to get down there.



I talked to Saban yesterday. He said he is fed up with recruiting kickers from the state of Ga. Said they do good at the High School level, but when they get to the big league they choke. 

Said he's heading to Arizona next and talking to Sheriff Joe. The thinking is, with a leg like he has, keeping his foot firmly up inmates rear ends, he has to have connections to similar people of similar skills.


----------



## brownceluse

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I talked to Saban yesterday. He said he is fed up with recruiting kickers from the state of Ga. Said they do good at the High School level, but when they get to the big league they choke.
> 
> Said he's heading to Arizona next and talking to Sheriff Joe. The thinking is, with a leg like he has, keeping his foot firmly up inmates rear ends, he has to have connections to similar people of similar skills.



This may help as well the state of Florida has a lot of good kickers as well.  All joking aside that kid kicked a 44 yard fg last night....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

brownceluse said:


> This may help as well the state of Florida has a lot of good kickers as well.  All joking aside that kid kicked a 44 yard fg last night....



He's definitely almost up there in the Adam Griffith range of kicking. Is he from Poland originally?


----------



## brownceluse

Before I hit the woods bump!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk

16-4

Well looks like Bama won't win the big one this year.


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> 16-4
> 
> Well looks like Bama won't win the big one this year.



gotta respect them scientific polls.


----------



## Gold Ranger

SpotandStalk said:


> Where are the 456,899 that voted in the mod poll???



Didn't happen.  Software won't allow it.


----------



## Gold Ranger

brownceluse said:


> Before I hit the woods bump!!!



Is there not a toilet around?


----------



## Matthew6

rtr.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Matthew6 said:


> rtr.



1930 Bamasux


----------



## Matthew6

brownceluse said:


> Before I hit the woods bump!!!



enjoy slaughtering innocent wildlife.


----------



## Matthew6

1940nolesux.


----------



## brownceluse

I kicked a pine comb about 30 yards this evening


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

brownceluse said:


> I kicked a pine comb about 30 yards this evening



Was it a green one?


----------



## SpotandStalk

Matthew6 said:


> 1940nolesux.



2340  #NoleswoulddestroyBAMA


----------



## brownceluse

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Was it a green one?



No it wasn't....


----------



## brownceluse

Morning bump


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Looks like the Poll, Pole, Pol ? came through for us just fine last night, with maybe a couple of close calls, but hey, between the uprights is between the uprights, no matter how ugly it is. 

ROLL TIDE!!!

The Big Question is, how close did Richt come to a contract buy out last night. That was an ugly game.


----------



## brownceluse

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Looks like the Poll, Pole, Pol ? came through for us just fine last night, with maybe a couple of close calls, but hey, between the uprights is between the uprights, no matter how ugly it is.
> 
> ROLL TIDE!!!
> 
> The Big Question is, how close did Richt come to a contract buy out last night. That was an ugly game.



Not close at all. The board of regents and the boosters love the guy. Also, your kicker will cost you and you know it. It will happen.........................


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

brownceluse said:


> Not close at all. The board of regents and the boosters love the guy. Also, your kicker will cost you and you know it. It will happen.........................



Well, maybe if I place the right bet on the right game I can make money off of him costing me.


----------



## brownceluse

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, maybe if I place the right bet on the right game I can make money off of him costing me.



That's your choice and that very thing kept Pete Rose out of the hall of fame......... I hate that this kid will cost Bama but it's just obvious. Heck our kicker missed a chip shot last night but came through when we needed him to. These kickers are head cases.......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

brownceluse said:


> That's your choice and that very thing kept Pete Rose out of the hall of fame......... I hate that this kid will cost Bama but it's just obvious. Heck our kicker missed a chip shot last night but came through when we needed him to. These kickers are head cases.......



The difference is, your kicker is going to change his name to Caitlyn after he graduates.


----------



## brownceluse

By the way don't take any of this personal it's just a football game. Go kill some deer or something Mr Cervantes!


----------



## brownceluse

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The difference is, your kicker is going to change his name to Caitlyn after he graduates.



Ouch that will leave a mark......


----------



## brownceluse

By the way I'm digging the stars and bars Avatar!!! Southern pride cuz!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

brownceluse said:


> By the way I'm digging the stars and bars Avatar!!! Southern pride cuz!!



It's a special presentation for a poster in the Political Forum who thinks all Southerners are dumb racist rednecks. You know, the "we can have our heritage that never really existed, even if we do occupy 90% of the population in prisons, but you, who do have a real heritage and aren't the thug criminals of the country can't have your heritage" entitlement mentality with a college education. The worst of the worst.


----------



## brownceluse

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's a special presentation for a poster in the Political Forum who thinks all Southerners are dumb racist rednecks. You know, the "we can have our heritage that never really existed, even if we do occupy 90% of the population in prisons, but you, who do have a real heritage and aren't the thug criminals of the country can't have your heritage" entitlement mentality with a college education. The worst of the worst.



Sounds like my neighbor that moved here from Rochester New York. Started off great until my son and I sighted in our rifles off the back deck. He called the police said we were shooting at him and he couldn't come out of the house. The deputy that got here first was one of my sibs FB coaches at the time. We all got a big laugh and that sent him in to a tail spin. So later on that year I hAd a deer hanging outside for about 24 hours he called animal control... They informed him that we had not broken any laws... He told me before he decided to move that guns kill people and he thought it was sad that I allowed my kids to be around them.... I laughed and told I appreciated all that he had taught my kids and that he should always remember that he played a small role in their upbringing. He then asked how so? I went on to tell him that I had taught them about Socialism and how the liberal agenda was pretty much led by cowards like himself.... He started cussing me in that native Yankee tongue and I told him good luck selling the place. Same thing he knew we were all ignorant fools. He rents his place beside us out to good country folk and he moved to a golf community off Bold Springs Rd you know the place...


----------



## brownceluse

By the way I've spent quite a bit of time in upstate new York, massatooosets and Rhode Island. As a matter of fact I'm going on a blast and cast next year out of Martha's Vineyard and I'm going to try and do a deer hunt off the Island just do say I have. There are some great folks up there with their heads on right but the libtards out number them. Believe it or not there are more conservatives living on Martha's Vineyard than Libtards....  Just have to visit during the winter when they are all in Floridah.... My dads cousin owns 1 of 2 automotive repair shops on the Island.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles


----------



## Resica

brownceluse said:


> By the way I'm digging the stars and bars Avatar!!! Southern pride cuz!!



Come on brownceluse. Stars and Bars?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

brownceluse said:


> Sounds like my neighbor that moved here from Rochester New York. Started off great until my son and I sighted in our rifles off the back deck. He called the police said we were shooting at him and he couldn't come out of the house. The deputy that got here first was one of my sibs FB coaches at the time. We all got a big laugh and that sent him in to a tail spin. So later on that year I hAd a deer hanging outside for about 24 hours he called animal control... They informed him that we had not broken any laws... He told me before he decided to move that guns kill people and he thought it was sad that I allowed my kids to be around them.... I laughed and told I appreciated all that he had taught my kids and that he should always remember that he played a small role in their upbringing. He then asked how so? I went on to tell him that I had taught them about Socialism and how the liberal agenda was pretty much led by cowards like himself.... He started cussing me in that native Yankee tongue and I told him good luck selling the place. Same thing he knew we were all ignorant fools. He rents his place beside us out to good country folk and he moved to a golf community off Bold Springs Rd you know the place...



I know exactly the place. A few nice folks live in there, but most are clueless as the day is long. There is however a gal that is a competition shooter in there. I hope he moved next door to her.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rtr


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Dogs go check out the latest Bama game thread


----------



## brownceluse

Too many acorns this year


----------



## SpotandStalk

brownceluse said:


> Too many acorns this year



And doe tags.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

SpotandStalk said:


> And doe tags.



I got my Fawn and Button Buck tags in the mail yesterday. 
It's gonna be a good season


----------



## SpotandStalk

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I got my Fawn and Button Buck tags in the mail yesterday.
> It's gonna be a good season





I love those fawns. You can ice em down in a six pack cooler. Throw the whole deer, taters, carrots, onions in the crockpot and drink beer till its done. 





Ahhh, deer season.


----------



## brownceluse

The boy killed another one this evening just got done cutting it up. I told him not to shoot a doe because we were a loooooonnnngggg way back in there and low an behold right before dark, Boom!! Yep he shot a doe!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3

brownceluse said:


> The boy killed another one this evening just got done cutting it up. I told him not to shoot a doe because we were a loooooonnnngggg way back in there and low an behold right before dark, Boom!! Yep he shot a doe!!!!!



Congrats to Junior 'celuse!!!


----------



## brownceluse

rhbama3 said:


> Congrats to Junior 'celuse!!!



Junior celuse had to drag that deer about half a mile before daddy helped him...... I told him not to shoot a doe.... Glad he did though now that it's done...


----------



## rhbama3

brownceluse said:


> Junior celuse had to drag that deer about half a mile before daddy helped him...... I told him not to shoot a doe.... Glad he did though now that it's done...



I'm a doe slayer too. Rock on, Junior!
Those horns don't taste good anyway.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

SpotandStalk said:


> I love those fawns. You can ice em down in a six pack cooler. Throw the whole deer, taters, carrots, onions in the crockpot and drink beer till its done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh, deer season.



Especially if they have spots on them. Those spots are tender meat indicators.


----------



## brownceluse

Morning bump!


----------



## SpotandStalk

brownceluse said:


> The boy killed another one this evening just got done cutting it up. I told him not to shoot a doe because we were a loooooonnnngggg way back in there and low an behold right before dark, Boom!! Yep he shot a doe!!!!!





brownceluse said:


> Junior celuse had to drag that deer about half a mile before daddy helped him...... I told him not to shoot a doe.... Glad he did though now that it's done...





I bet he don't do that again.


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> I bet he don't do that again.



hopefully gets him a double next time so dad can work.  

Go dogs winning it all in 2016  - Browning Slayer, 10/18/15


----------



## elfiii

SpotandStalk said:


> I bet he don't do that again.



Take his bulliks away.


----------



## brownceluse

The boy has a wooden ear......... Not only that is he shot it through both shoulders!


----------



## KyDawg

Good job jr Jeff.


----------



## KyDawg

I am out of deer meat , a young doe would go good right now.


----------



## brownceluse

Like me some deers meat. Bama sux


----------



## riprap

Y'all can't be hunting in glascock.


----------



## brownceluse

I'm thinking the vote totals are legit! I love real data!!!!!!!!! I also wouldn't take the false security from the last performance in the A&M game. It's coming Bammers!!


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> Y'all can't be hunting in glascock.



No we could have killed twice that many down there......Easy!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

SpotandStalk said:


> I bet he don't do that again.



Yeah right!


----------



## SpotandStalk

brownceluse said:


> Yeah right!







Hard headed youngins.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Wow....A resounding YES.


Sorry 6


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> Wow....A resounding YES.
> 
> 
> Sorry 6



i voted with the masses.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Ro Ti


----------



## brownceluse

Morning tiders!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> i voted with the masses.



Usually what Thugs do.. Explains how we got Obama in office!


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> Usually what Thugs do.. Explains how we got Obama in office!



gots ta keep my chex cumin inn.


----------



## elfiii

Matthew6 said:


> i voted with the masses.



So you rode into town on the Gus bus?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Browning Slayer said:


> Usually what Thugs do.. Explains how we got Obama in office!



Don't it though.


----------



## brownceluse

Evening kick


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> gots ta keep my chex cumin inn.



You voting for Hillary too?


----------



## fairhopebama

Bump for all those teams that were blown out and the polish kicker was not needed. Hoping UTenn is the next to see the polish kicker often on extra points and kick offs.


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> You voting for Hillary too?



somebody has to or 4x4 gonna loose control of the trailer park. gotta keep them sec 8 vols under tin roof.


----------



## riprap

fairhope said:


> Bump for all those teams that were blown out and the polish kicker was not needed. Hoping UTenn is the next to see the polish kicker often on extra points and kick offs.



This is on topic...you know better than that.


----------



## fairhopebama

riprap said:


> This is on topic...you know better than that.



I know, right? CMR made me do it. I heard the polish kicker was declaring for the draft after this year.b


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

fairhope said:


> Bump for all those teams that were blown out and the polish kicker was not needed. Hoping UTenn is the next to see the polish kicker often on extra points and kick offs.



Wooooooo!!



Rick Flair 09


----------



## riprap

fairhope said:


> I know, right? CMR made me do it. I heard the polish kicker was declaring for the draft after this year.b



Saban needs to give him a pep talk before each kick. He's got a lot to learn from Richt.


----------



## brownceluse

I just tried to kick my dog and missed and it got me thinking about this thread......


----------



## riprap

brownceluse said:


> I just tried to kick my dog and missed and it got me thinking about this thread......



Was it preceded by go dog?


----------



## fairhopebama

brownceluse said:


> I just tried to kick my dog and missed and it got me thinking about this thread......



You should know better than to kick a dawg when it's down. If you are not sure when that is, it is usually this time every year. Polish kicker for Heisman.


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> Was it preceded by go dog?


Yes


fairhope said:


> You should know better than to kick a dawg when it's down. If you are not sure when that is, it is usually this time every year. Polish kicker for Heisman.


----------



## Throwback

brownceluse said:


> I just tried to kick my dog and missed and it got me thinking about this thread......


----------



## Matthew6

fairhope said:


> You should know better than to kick a dawg when it's down. If you are not sure when that is, it is usually this time every year. Polish kicker for Heisman.



he will have more reasons to kick that dog as the season progresses.


----------



## Browning Slayer

brownceluse said:


> I just tried to kick my dog and missed and it got me thinking about this thread......





riprap said:


> Was it preceded by go dog?


----------



## brownceluse

Early evening bump


----------



## SpotandStalk

Pg 10 Bamasux


----------



## fairhopebama

Polish Kicker for Heisman.


----------



## brownceluse

This thread is my 2nd favorite right now. Go Dawgs thread will always be number one. This is a kicking thread


----------



## brownceluse

I just kicked this thread back to the top


----------



## riprap

"We stole another one of y'alls recruits!"


----------



## brownceluse

ttt


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> This thread is my 2nd favorite right now. Go Dawgs thread will always be number one. This is a kicking thread



Hate to tell you Jeff but it wont ever approach the first Granddaddy thread.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Hate to tell you Jeff but it wont ever approach the first Granddaddy thread.



Nope! That thread should be a sticky!!! Bama sux and so does their kicker!!!


----------



## Matthew6

dawgsux15
godogs16


----------



## brownceluse

Not much longer now. Is this the week?


----------



## brownceluse

Morning Bump bout to kick it at work!!!


----------



## rhbama3

I don't know how i missed this but help is on the way!
http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...-the-alabama-commit-who-can-make-a-73-yard-fg


----------



## Matthew6

rhbama3 said:


> I don't know how i missed this but help is on the way!
> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...-the-alabama-commit-who-can-make-a-73-yard-fg


----------



## brownceluse

rhbama3 said:


> I don't know how i missed this but help is on the way!
> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...-the-alabama-commit-who-can-make-a-73-yard-fg



I can't open the link what's it say?


----------



## rhbama3

brownceluse said:


> I can't open the link what's it say?



It's an article about 2016 Tide commit kicker Eddie Pineiro. He's got a video of him kicking a 73 yard FG( practice) and then video of him kicking at a camp. Great mechanic's and form, the only downside is...... he's played soccer his entire life. Never played football before.


----------



## brownceluse

rhbama3 said:


> It's an article about 2016 Tide commit kicker Eddie Pineiro. He's got a video of him kicking a 73 yard FG( practice) and then video of him kicking at a camp. Great mechanic's and form, the only downside is...... he's played soccer his entire life. Never played football before.



A lot of good kickers are coming from futball these days.


----------



## Matthew6

brownceluse said:


> A lot of good kickers are coming from futball these days.



excellent point as usual.. godogs16


----------



## brownceluse

Matthew6 said:


> excellent point as usual.. godogs16



2018......


----------



## SpotandStalk

rhbama3 said:


> It's an article about 2016 Tide commit kicker Eddie Pineiro. He's got a video of him kicking a 73 yard FG( practice) and then video of him kicking at a camp. Great mechanic's and form, the only downside is...... he's played soccer his entire life. Never played football before.






He'll get to Alabama and forget how to kick.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

SpotandStalk said:


> He'll get to Alabama and forget how to kick.


----------



## brownceluse

Morning bump!! Is today the day???


----------



## Browning Slayer

SpotandStalk said:


> He'll get to Alabama and forget how to kick.



This...


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> This...



morning thug.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> morning thug.



Morning! Beat the Vols!


----------



## Matthew6

wish i was at the game. at clemson univ right now. son has a function today. tide rolls big today.


----------



## brownceluse

Is today the day?


----------



## brownceluse

Pre kickoff bump!


----------



## brownceluse

Game time bump


----------



## SpotandStalk

Hmmmm


We may get the answer to your question in just a little while.


----------



## brownceluse

SpotandStalk said:


> Hmmmm
> 
> 
> We may get the answer to your question in just a little while.



 The two amigos are awful quiet......


----------



## SpotandStalk

brownceluse said:


> The two amigos are awful quiet......



Woooooo 









Even if UT wins, Alabama beat themselves.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

we're applying transfer to the ACC so we can play 3rd stringers after the 1st qtr




Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Rock Stah


----------



## SpotandStalk

BROWNING7WSM said:


> we're applying transfer to the ACC so we can play 3rd stringers after the 1st qtr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo







Bama couldn't beat Memphis, much less FSU.




Woooooooo


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

SpotandStalk said:


> Bama couldn't beat Memphis, much less FSU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woooooooo



FSU talking smack


----------



## rhbama3

brownceluse said:


> The two amigos are awful quiet......



The game didn't come down to a Griffith FG. It sure was nice to see their kicker go 0 fer 3 though.
Just grateful the Tide found a way to win OR Tennessee found a way to lose. Whichever way you want to look at it.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Ohio State plays a tougher schedule









Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## brownceluse

rhbama3 said:


> The game didn't come down to a Griffith FG. It sure was nice to see their kicker go 0 fer 3 though.
> Just grateful the Tide found a way to win OR Tennessee found a way to lose. Whichever way you want to look at it.



A w is a w.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

brownceluse said:


> A w is a w.



rout


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Is 10uhC's kicker Pollish?
Roll Tide


----------



## brownceluse

There's always next week


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

brownceluse said:


> There's always next week



wanna bet he doesn't miss one "next week"


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

how's it feel to lose to Butch?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo brown wooooooooooooooooo


----------



## brownceluse

BROWNING7WSM said:


> wanna bet he doesn't miss one "next week"



After the bye week.....


----------



## brownceluse

BROWNING7WSM said:


> wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo brown wooooooooooooooooo


----------



## brownceluse

Will it be the LSU game?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

brownceluse said:


> Will it be the LSU game?



May b


Bama runs this state


Wooooooooo


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

brownceluse said:


> Will it be the LSU game?



I heard Saban is sending a new video on clock management to Les so he can study it over the next two weeks.


----------



## brownceluse

Tic toc!


----------



## brownceluse

Tic Toc and a afternoon bump...,


----------



## fairhopebama

This thread is no longer kickin.


----------



## SpotandStalk

One day closer


----------



## fairhopebama

SpotandStalk said:


> One day closer



TECHnically you may be right.


----------



## SpotandStalk

fairhope said:


> TECHnically you may be right.



Did you come up with that all by yourself?


Impressive


----------



## brownceluse

Evening bump!


----------



## brownceluse

Morning bump


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Buy, By, Bye week. He is safe.


----------



## brownceluse

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Buy, By, Bye week. He is safe.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Woke up this morning and thought "yep, one day closer to the polock losing the big one".


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

SpotandStalk said:


> Woke up this morning and thought "yep, one day closer to the polock losing the big one".



You must be a 10uhC fan.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You must be a 10uhC fan.




My avatar must have given it away.


----------



## brownceluse




----------



## Miguel Cervantes

4th cup of coffee bump.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Miguel Cervantes said:


> 4th cup of coffee bump.


----------



## brownceluse

Evening Tiders and enjoy the off week!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Ro Ti


----------



## elfiii

The pressure is mounting on that Polish kicker. He's a member here and hangs on every word in this forum.


----------



## brownceluse

Morning bump. Wooooooooooooooooo!!!!


----------



## Matthew6

daily dawgsux


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Roll Dawgs


----------



## Browning Slayer

elfiii said:


> The pressure is mounting on that Polish kicker. He's a member here and hangs on every word in this forum.



What's his screen name? Emusmacker?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Browning Slayer said:


> What's his screen name? Emusmacker?



That was low. 

I used to like you..........well, not really.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That was low.
> 
> I used to like you..........well, not really.



What??? I could see EMU being from Polish descent..


----------



## SpotandStalk

Won't be long now Brown.


----------



## brownceluse

They have a Sat of peace and then the Polish kicker will doom their season.... Wooooooooooo!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk

brownceluse said:


> They have a Sat of peace and then the Polish kicker will doom their season.... Wooooooooooo!!!



I talked to 6 esrlier, he said he was pretty nervous about the Lsu game. 



Fournette gonna run wild.


----------



## brownceluse

SpotandStalk said:


> I talked to 6 esrlier, he said he was pretty nervous about the Lsu game.
> 
> 
> 
> Fournette gonna run wild.



As they should be I'm also hearing that there is trouble in T town with a Booster and 3 players. Stay tuned....


----------



## SpotandStalk

brownceluse said:


> As they should be I'm also hearing that there is trouble in T town with a Booster and 3 players. Stay tuned....



Oh boy......I wonder if they know the same lady Kiffin does?


----------



## brownceluse

SpotandStalk said:


> Oh boy......I wonder if they know the same lady Kiffin does?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

brownceluse said:


> As they should be I'm also hearing that there is trouble in T town with a Booster and 3 players. Stay tuned....



It was a Rooster and NCAA does not regulate that sort of thing.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It was a Rooster and NCAA does not regulate that sort of thing.



So you are openly admitting what we have all known for years about Bama and their folks.. Farm Animals!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Browning Slayer said:


> So you are openly admitting what we have all known for years about Bama and their folks.. Farm Animals!






Now we know why they have such a tall mascot.


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> So you are openly admitting what we have all known for years about Bama and their folks.. Farm Animals!



maybe the folks from Talladega area only.


----------



## Browning Slayer

SpotandStalk said:


> Now we know why they have such a tall mascot.



Ok... I have to admit Thug, that made me laugh out loud!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> maybe the folks from Talladega area only.



You got it wrong.. You tuned into the race this weekend and just thought you saw farm animals in the in-field.. Those were just some REALLY ugly rednecks..


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> You got it wrong.. You tuned into the race this weekend and just thought you saw farm animals in the in-field.. Those were just some REALLY ugly rednecks..



isnt the messican from Talladega. Maybe he can help out.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Nightly Bamasux


----------



## Matthew6

daily dawgsux and nolesux


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Matthew6 said:


> isnt the messican from Talladega. Maybe he can help out.



No jackleg, I only spent a few days there when needed. That was my younger, skinnier, faster years. You can't watch a race from the stands or on TV once you've crossed the wall on a regular basis. It's just not the same. 

Besides, without rednecks the south wouldn't have football. We'd all be soccer thugs. 

Roll Tide

Dwags have fleas.


----------



## brownceluse

Kick


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Our backup is in the oven.

http://alabama.247sports.com/Bolt/WATCH-Alabama-commit-Eddy-Pineiro-drills-70-yard-FG-40604669


----------



## brownceluse

Didn't the polish kicker have a video like the one above as well?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

brownceluse said:


> Didn't the polish kicker have a video like the one above as well?



He was only good for around 63 yds for a record. Mere rookie in training compared to this stud. 

Ro Ti


----------



## brownceluse

Evening bump


----------



## rhbama3

brownceluse said:


> Didn't the polish kicker have a video like the one above as well?



I think so. That's why i'm hoping Bobby Williams gets run out of Tuscaloosa before he starts coaching the new guy up( or down most likely).


----------



## brownceluse

These kickers are head cases


----------



## fairhopebama

brownceluse said:


> These kickers are head cases



Yes they are. They remind me of part of a fanbase represented here. Unfortunately for that part of the fanbase, their coach has made them that way.


----------



## riprap

brownceluse said:


> Didn't the polish kicker have a video like the one above as well?



Probably a real good one like our QB's...


----------



## brownceluse

fairhope said:


> Yes they are. They remind me of part of a fanbase represented here. Unfortunately for that part of the fanbase, their coach has made them that way.[/QUOTE
> 
> yep...... Evening bump


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

2016 Schedule is out and the whiney, sniveling this is our year, Cow Pups aren't on it. Wooo Hooo

Roll Tide

Dwag Thugs Sux


----------



## brownceluse

Lunch time bump


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Will UGA's Albanian QB cost them the game against Florduh? 

Row Tie


----------



## brownceluse

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Will UGA's Albanian QB cost them the game against Florduh?
> 
> Row Tie



No, the O line sucks, and the D can't defend a pass in the middle of the field. ST suck too.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Late afternoon bump.


----------



## brownceluse

Back from Monroe bump...... Lots of thugs in Munrow!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

brownceluse said:


> Back from Monroe bump...... Lots of thugs in Munrow!!!



Home of the Purple Hurricane. Either sounds like a syrupy alcyhawlic drank, or thugville central. Purple is as bad a color as Urrrrnge, and I don't like any team that wears either color. 

Row Tie Row


----------



## brownceluse

No pressure on the Polish kicker today but next Sat will be here before you know it


----------



## Miguel Cervantes




----------



## fairhopebama

Maybe we should start a poll to see how many people think UGAs kicker will score all their points for the third straight game.


----------



## brownceluse

fairhope said:


> Maybe we should start a poll to see how many people think UGAs kicker will score all their points for the third straight game.



I wouldn't think you would need a poll for that.....


----------



## brownceluse

Game week bump!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

UGA, best 8-4 team in the Nation.

Row Tie


----------



## brownceluse

Again this thread is about the Polish kicker


----------



## Matthew6

Miguel Cervantes said:


> UGA, best 8-4 team in the Nation.
> 
> Row Tie



im thinking best 6-6 team and an awesome Bowl game in beautiful Shreveport. In other words, this years dogs are last years vols.


----------



## riprap

Can he pass or block or catch?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

brownceluse said:


> Again this thread is about the Polish kicker



Sounds like a new Vlassic pickle to me.


----------



## brownceluse

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sounds like a new Vlassic pickle to me.



 Almost forgot to give it the Ole bump.......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Morning Bump. 1st cup of coffee.


----------



## brownceluse

Bump on a nasty rainy day!


----------



## Matthew6

yep. time to fire richt and get it going today. godog16


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Roll Tide, Miami sux.


----------



## brownceluse

Morning Tiders!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

brownceluse said:


> Morning Tiders!



Thanks for the reminder. I almost forgot about this thread with all of the "fire Richt" hyperbole being shuffled around.


----------



## brownceluse

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Thanks for the reminder. I almost forgot about this thread with all of the "fire Richt" hyperbole being shuffled around.



It's that time of the year......... It's still great to be a Dawg! Good luck this week!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Evening bump!!!!!! Woooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk

The end is near


----------



## brownceluse

SpotandStalk said:


> The end is near



The clock is ticking!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Morning Tider thugs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

SpotandStalk said:


> The end is near



Going to happen this weekend!


----------



## brownceluse

Evening Tiders is this the week?


----------



## SpotandStalk

brownceluse said:


> Evening Tiders is this the week?



Sure is quiet in here.


Bammers were really active in the beginning of this thread.


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> Sure is quiet in here.
> 
> 
> Bammers were really active in the beginning of this thread.



it has run its course; kind of like the dwags and noles.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Matthew6 said:


> it has run its course; kind of like the dwags and noles.



Speaking of running



Can't wait to see Fournette eclipse the 200 yd mark Sat night.


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> Speaking of running
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see Fournette eclipse the 200 yd mark Sat night.



then you will need to stand outside of the liquor store he is about to rob after the game.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Matthew6 said:


> then you will need to stand outside of the liquor store he is about to rob after the game.



He's gonna rob Bama of a NC.


----------



## SpotandStalk

If Fournette robs a liquor store, should Mark Richt be fired?


----------



## brownceluse

Evening Tiders! Good luck this week!!


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> If Fournette robs a liquor store, should Mark Richt be fired?



yes.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Matthew6 said:


> yes.



Another day for the 4th ranked Tide, enjoy it while you can


----------



## brownceluse

Morning tiders!


----------



## SpotandStalk

36 hours left Brown


----------



## brownceluse

SpotandStalk said:


> 36 hours left Brown



After that T shirt boy at LSU lights up the sissy front 7 of bama then the kicker comes in for the game winner and then................... Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo he missed it!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> then you will need to stand outside of the liquor store he is about to rob after the game.





SpotandStalk said:


> He's gonna rob Bama of a NC.





LSU wins this one outright! Bama's kicker misses 3 field goals.. 

Roll TIDE!


----------



## Throwback

What does the kicker shining his shoes up pretty have to do with them losing the game?


----------



## Matthew6

This thread dies tomorrow night after the bama win


----------



## brownceluse

Matthew6 said:


> This thread dies tomorrow night after the bama win



 Ahh no it won't!!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Somewhere around 27 hrs...

Tick

T
O
C
K


----------



## brownceluse

I hear crickets


----------



## SpotandStalk

I hear absolutely nothing.



BUGA even has the crickets scared.


----------



## brownceluse

SpotandStalk said:


> I hear absolutely nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> BUGA even has the crickets scared.



I can't wait to see the live game thread if it's close.... Rh will be the only one posting Oops I just went to kick the dog out of the way and misssed......


----------



## SpotandStalk

brownceluse said:


> I can't wait to see the live game thread if it's close.... Rh will be the only one posting Oops I just went to kick the dog out of the way and misssed......


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

You still trying to make this juju happen
We all know it prob will sooner or later


----------



## brownceluse

BROWNING7WSM said:


> You still trying to make this juju happen
> We all know it prob will sooner or later



Good luck today!!!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

brownceluse said:


> Good luck today!!!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Maybe next week Brown


It's coming.


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> Maybe next week Brown
> 
> 
> It's coming.



the pollack has scored more points than lswho.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Matthew6 said:


> the pollack has scored more points than lswho.



Because Bama can't punch it in.



How do yall expect to beat a ND?


----------



## brownceluse

It's coming! It's if it's when!


----------



## Rob

Great to see Adam Griffith come through - great kid - 55 yards!


----------



## brownceluse

Morning Tiders it appears the kid has given all the fan base security in his leg. This is wonderful news. Congrats!!!


----------



## fairhopebama

I think the Polish kid finally has it figured out that the ball is supposed to go between the uprights.


----------



## Geffellz18

fairhope said:


> I think the Polish kid finally has it figured out that the ball is supposed to go between the uprights.



I think Saban forced him to stay out of the sorority houses until end of season to get back on track! Had different kind of uprights to get the balls between on his mind! 

Nice performance by the kid tonight.


----------



## brownceluse

All is well! Glad this piece of the puzzle has come together for you guys.


----------



## SpotandStalk

brownceluse said:


> All is well! Glad this piece of the puzzle has come together for you guys.



No you're  not.


----------



## brownceluse

SpotandStalk said:


> No you're  not.



Last night to the Bama fans concerning the polish kicker was like us Dawg fans after the South Carolina game. Heart breaker coming......


----------



## SpotandStalk

brownceluse said:


> Last night to the Bama fans concerning the polish kicker was like us Dawg fans after the South Carolina game. Heart breaker coming......



Setting up for the big letdown.




Clempson gonna roll!


----------



## brownceluse

SpotandStalk said:


> Setting up for the big letdown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clempson gonna roll!



Rammer Jammer  Yeller Hammer Clemsoning coming to Alabamer


----------



## brownceluse

Morning Tiders it's got to feel good knowing the polish kicka is going to be ok!!


----------



## fairhopebama

brownceluse said:


> Morning Tiders it's got to feel good knowing the polish kicka is going to be ok!!



Yes it does. I thought about that at 55 after the hour this morning. Oh wait, wasn't that a 55 yarder he kicked? what a coincidence? I think he was 3 for 3 also and put up 9 of the 30.


----------



## brownceluse

fairhope said:


> Yes it does. I thought about that at 55 after the hour this morning. Oh wait, wasn't that a 55 yarder he kicked? what a coincidence? I think he was 3 for 3 also and put up 9 of the 30.



Problem solved!!! Sabaning!!!!


----------



## fairhopebama

brownceluse said:


> Problem solved!!! Sabaning!!!!



I really think Saban took a play out of the CMR playbook and sat down with the kid and talked about Life with him and how much he loved him no matter what. CMR is good for the League and for other coaches. UGA should keep in around even if it means buying some new bulbs for his tanning bed.


----------



## brownceluse

fairhope said:


> I really think Saban took a play out of the CMR playbook and sat down with the kid and talked about Life with him and how much he loved him no matter what. CMR is good for the League and for other coaches. UGA should keep in around even if it means buying some new bulbs for his tanning bed.



Coach Richt and Saban are one in the same. They both have a deep desire to see these kids grow and become world changers. Richt just may have a few more jewels on his crown when moves to the 3rd heaven than Saban. Saban has more jewels on his crown down here though no doubt.


----------



## SpotandStalk

It happens Saturday.


----------



## brownceluse

SpotandStalk said:


> It happens Saturday.



Agree


----------



## SpotandStalk

Wooooooo


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> Wooooooo



woooooooo thug


----------



## brownceluse

Good afternoon


----------



## SpotandStalk

This thread is like that pesky Louisiana Monroe.




It just keeps hanging around.


----------



## brownceluse

SpotandStalk said:


> This thread is like that pesky Louisiana Monroe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It just keeps hanging around.



 Evening Tiders!!


----------



## brownceluse

Evening Tiders


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

SpotandStalk said:


> How do yall expect to beat a ND?



same way we did last time


----------



## Matthew6

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> same way we did last time



except it will be more of a beatdown this time.


----------



## SpotandStalk

This is a whole nutter Notre Dame boys.

They good


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> This is a whole nutter Notre Dame boys.
> 
> They good



they lost to an Acc team. they cant be very good. Bama will curb stomp notre dame and clemson like they have recently in both cases.


----------



## Marlin_444

Dang M6... Get that deer and Bama will tale care of business!!!

Roll Tide Adam Griffith...


----------



## Matthew6

Marlin_444 said:


> Dang M6... Get that deer and Bama will tale care of business!!!
> 
> Roll Tide Adam Griffith...



im hoping Elfiiii will tell me where to look.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Matthew6 said:


> im hoping Elfiiii will tell me where to look.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

SpotandStalk said:


> This is a whole nutter Notre Dame boys.
> 
> They good



That's what they said last time


----------



## SpotandStalk

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> That's what they said last time



Moot point.

Clemson is going to win it all.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Polock kicker missing the big one.


----------



## brownceluse

Bump from Ne


----------



## Browning Slayer

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Polock kicker missing the big one.



Gonna happen! My guess is against Auburn in the Iron Bowl! Missed field goal and a return by Auburn for the game winning TD!!


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> Gonna happen! My guess is against Auburn in the Iron Bowl! Missed field goal and a return by Auburn for the game winning TD!!



i just killed elfiiiiis last two deer.


----------



## Matthew6

The swamp is now barren.


----------



## SpotandStalk




----------



## SpotandStalk

Good luck in NE Brown. Are you going LFTT?


----------



## brownceluse

SpotandStalk said:


> Good luck in NE Brown. Are you going LFTT?



No service is to bad to even try


----------



## brownceluse

Morning Tiders!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Keeping this thing going while Brown is slaying Nebraska whitetails.



Auburn WILL put a stop to the madness.


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> Keeping this thing going while Brown is slaying Nebraska whitetails.
> 
> 
> 
> Auburn WILL put a stop to the madness.



and the clouds will part and a bright light will shine in the sky with a loud voice proclaiming you the new pope.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Matthew6 said:


> and the clouds will part and a bright light will shine in the sky with a loud voice proclaiming you the new pope.



The only bright light I've seen is that q beam you carried to Elfiii's place the other night.


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> The only bright light I've seen is that q beam you carried to Elfiii's place the other night.



it was fun shining it at him as he ran up that muddy hill trying to catch us


----------



## SpotandStalk

Matthew6 said:


> it was fun shining it at him as he ran up that muddy hill trying to catch us



He sure looked mad when he fell down. I almost felt bad for him.


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> He sure looked mad when he fell down. I almost felt bad for him.



yep, and he aint exactly a spring chicken anymore.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Matthew6 said:


> yep, and he aint exactly a spring chicken anymore.








Thanks Elfiii for sponsoring this year's GON hunt.




Even if you didn't even know about it.


----------



## DouglasB.

SpotandStalk said:


> Auburn WILL put a stop to the madness.



And Leonard Fournette WILL put up over 150 against the Tide... 

oh wait...


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> Thanks Elfiii for sponsoring this year's GON hunt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if you didn't even know about it.



too bad slayer killed all the fawnzzzzzzz.


----------



## Matthew6

DouglasB. said:


> And Leonard Fournette WILL put up over 150 against the Tide...
> 
> oh wait...



Doug, hes just a thug. 

rtr.


----------



## SpotandStalk

DouglasB. said:


> And Leonard Fournette WILL put up over 150 against the Tide...
> 
> oh wait...



Don't leave out my Bama Ole Miss prediction.


----------



## brownceluse

Auburn will beat the tide because the polish kicker will miss the game winner


----------



## SpotandStalk

brownceluse said:


> Auburn will beat the tide because the polish kicker will miss the game winner




Yep.


----------



## Browning Slayer

brownceluse said:


> Auburn will beat the tide because the polish kicker will miss the game winner





SpotandStalk said:


> Yep.



He's going to miss and Auburn will return it for a touchdown... You heard it here!


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> He's going to miss and Auburn will return it for a touchdown... You heard it here!



we also heard you say the dogs win it all this year.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> we also heard you say the dogs win it all this year.



I say that EVERY YEAR! You of all folks should know that... Hopefully, one of these days, I'll be right! I could look REALLY stupid like a Vol and say something REALLY crazy like "We're Back"...


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> we also heard you say the dogs win it all this year.



Go Dawgs 2016 and Chubb for the Heisman.. Heard it here 1st!!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs 2016 and Chubb for the Heisman.. Heard it here 1st!!



We can tell Uga won 2 in a row. 


If Uga beats Southern will we see a playoff possibility thread?


----------



## brownceluse

Evening Tiders


----------



## brownceluse

Morning Tiders


----------



## Matthew6

daily nolesux and godog16


----------



## brownceluse

Evening Tiders


----------



## SpotandStalk

Yall should watch Saban's little press conference about CSU this weekend.



He references Ga Southern running wild on them. Can't post it here because of Saban's language. 




Could it happen tomorrow??????


----------



## fairhopebama

SpotandStalk said:


> Yall should watch Saban's little press conference about CSU this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> He references Ga Southern running wild on them. Can't post it here because of Saban's language.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could it happen tomorrow??????



That presser was hilarious. Even he got a chuckle out of it at the end.


----------



## brownceluse

Lunch time bump


----------



## SpotandStalk

fairhope said:


> That presser was hilarious. Even he got a chuckle out of it at the end.


----------



## brownceluse

Evening Tiders


----------



## rhbama3

brownceluse said:


> Evening Tiders



Evening, Brown. 
Roll Tide, Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk

It happens Saturday


----------



## Marlin_444

Bama 48 - Auburn 12... 

Roll Tide


----------



## 00Beau

Bama 38- Aubums 14


----------



## Matthew6

Bama 49-6


----------



## SpotandStalk

56-0 Barn


----------



## brownceluse

Barn pull off the miracle win due to the polish kicka missing the game winner


----------



## Matthew6

Bama 112-0.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Matthew6 said:


> Bama 112-0.



That's a lot of fgs for the Bama kicker.




No way that Barn defense let's yall get a td.


----------



## brownceluse

Henry runs for less than a 100 in this game.


----------



## SpotandStalk

brownceluse said:


> Henry runs for less than a 100 in this game.



17 yds tops. Barn is STOUT.


----------



## Marlin_444

SpotandStalk said:


> 56-0 Barn



You better grab your Crayons...

Get on the bus...

•••


----------



## brownceluse

Evening Tiders


----------



## SpotandStalk

marlin_444 said:


> you better grab your crayons...
> 
> Get on the bus...
> 
> •••



56-0


----------



## Marlin_444

SpotandStalk said:


> 56-0



I see you got your Crayons... 

All aboard...

ROLL TIDE! 

•••


----------



## SpotandStalk

Just a few more hours Brown


----------



## Marlin_444

Marlin_444 said:


> Bama 48 - Auburn 12...
> 
> Roll Tide



I'll take 29-13... Rammer Jammer!!!

The Polish Kicker was a perfect 5 for 5!!! 

Roll Tide...


----------



## fairhopebama

That Polish kicker has looked pretty good the second half of the year.


----------



## brownceluse

Well it looks the big miss will be in the SECCG


----------



## Rob

Great to see Adam Grifith win that game for Bama - 5/5 with 2 looooong kicks!


----------



## SpotandStalk

brownceluse said:


> Well it looks the big miss will be in the SECCG



Yep looks like it.


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide,let's keep this ridiculous thread going!!! So brown cellulite has something to do !!!


----------



## brownceluse

00Beau said:


> Roll Tide,let's keep this ridiculous thread going!!! So brown cellulite has something to do !!!



This thread should be made a sticky!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Who the dogs play next week??...

Oh, that's right... never mind


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

.... You


----------



## SpotandStalk

It happens in the SEC championship.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

SpotandStalk said:


> It happens in the SEC championship.



Good luck to your team next week also.... Oh, wait


----------



## Marlin_444

brownceluse said:


> This thread should be made a sticky!!!



It's sticky already...

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Marlin_444 said:


> It's sticky already...
> 
> Roll Tide!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

But , but, next year
Lol

Y'all suck


----------



## brownceluse

I see you hoochies are still worried about the polish kicka


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Next year 16


----------



## brownceluse

This will be the week!!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

brownceluse said:


> This will be the week!!!!



Maybe the GA-Tors will try that Black Out thingy that the Richt Lovers try every now and again... 

You know like Bullwinkle tries with Rocky - - That trick never works...

Nothing up your sleeve...

Roll Tide


----------



## SpotandStalk

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Good luck to your team next week also.... Oh, wait






That cut deep.








L
A
M
E


----------



## SpotandStalk

Bump for easy access.


----------



## Browning Slayer

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Y'all suck



We did take part of Bama's coaching staff..


----------



## Browning Slayer

Marlin_444 said:


> Maybe the GA-Tors will try that Black Out thingy that the Richt Lovers try every now and again...
> 
> You know like Bullwinkle tries with Rocky - - That trick never works...
> 
> Nothing up your sleeve...
> 
> Roll Tide



The only thing up OUR sleeve was breaking up Bama's coaching staff.. Worked pretty good! Hopefully their mind is on your season and not OUR recruiting!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Browning Slayer said:


> We did take part of Bama's coaching staff..



yes, yes y'all did

oh well.. everyone knew it would come to an end at some point


----------



## 00Beau

Browning Slayer said:


> The only thing up OUR sleeve was breaking up Bama's coaching staff.. Worked pretty good! Hopefully their mind is on your season and not OUR recruiting!



If you can`t beat them , join them... Roll Tide


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> The only thing up OUR sleeve was breaking up Bama's coaching staff.. Worked pretty good! Hopefully their mind is on your season and not OUR recruiting!



they will finish the job and bring a title home despite the best efforts of Big Dollar.


----------



## mguthrie

I thought this thread was about a kicker from Poland


----------



## mguthrie

Matthew6 said:


> they will finish the job and bring a title home despite the best efforts of Big Dollar.



They'll bring one title home. Sec champs. Nothing more


----------



## brownceluse

00Beau said:


> If you can`t beat them , join them... Roll Tide



I'll take it at this point......


----------



## DouglasB.

mguthrie said:


> They'll bring one title home. Sec champs. Nothing more



I thought you guys were "DEFINITELY gonna win the Natty this year? What happened??? Oh right, can't handle an actual ranked team....


----------



## brownceluse

Kicka gonna come up short!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Evening tiders


----------



## SpotandStalk

Looks like the playoff game.


----------



## brownceluse

SpotandStalk said:


> Looks like the playoff game.



Yep I hate it for Kirby and Cochran though.....


----------



## SpotandStalk

Dec. 31


It's going 
D
O
W
N


----------



## brownceluse

SpotandStalk said:


> Dec. 31
> 
> 
> It's going
> D
> O
> W
> N



This, this this!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Bump for 6 and 7 and 7's sidekick 2x2


----------



## SpotandStalk

Woooooo


----------



## Marlin_444

Dingy Cellulite... I think at this point you are 0 fer... 

The Polished Kicker wins the NC, you heard it here first!!! 

Roll Tide...


----------



## Marlin_444

brownceluse said:


> What say you?



Losers be hatin...


----------



## brownceluse

Marlin_444 said:


> Dingy Cellulite... I think at this point you are 0 fer...
> 
> The Polished Kicker wins the NC, you heard it here first!!!
> 
> Roll Tide...



 You just jinxed the kid!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk

brownceluse said:


> You just jinxed the kid!!!



Yep. Now they won't even make it to the big game. 


6 is gonna be sick.


----------



## Marlin_444

Ain't no jinxes in Bama Football!!! 

Made it further than your sand lot team... 

Roll Tide!


----------



## brownceluse

Marlin_444 said:


> Ain't no jinxes in Bama Football!!!
> 
> Made it further than your sand lot team...
> 
> Roll Tide!



Oh we know!!! Good luck with the kicking game.....


----------



## brownceluse

SpotandStalk said:


> Yep. Now they won't even make it to the big game.
> 
> 
> 6 is gonna be sick.



6 May slap 7 if that happens


----------



## SpotandStalk

brownceluse said:


> 6 May slap 7 if that happens



My money is on 6, that 7 guy seems to be a lil soft. 




GO NOLES


----------



## brownceluse

SpotandStalk said:


> My money is on 6, that 7 guy seems to be a lil soft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GO NOLES


----------



## SpotandStalk

brownceluse said:


>



How funny would it be if they were 6 and 9????


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide!


----------



## brownceluse

SpotandStalk said:


> How funny would it be if they were 6 and 9????



Stop it thats not funny at all!!!! Well maybe a little!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk

brownceluse said:


> Stop it thats not funny at all!!!! Well maybe a little!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

You two...

•••


----------



## brownceluse

You,,,,,,


----------



## Marlin_444

I'll go with that... 

•••


----------



## brownceluse

Next week the week!!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Marlin_444 said:


> I'll go with that...
> 
> •••



Great pic of the dogs stadium


----------



## SpotandStalk

brownceluse said:


> Next week the week!!!!



This.

Sparty gonna smack that.


----------



## Marlin_444

Haters keep getting it wrong... Week after week... 

Zzzzzzzzz... 

Roll Tide!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Marlin_444 said:


> Haters keep getting it wrong... Week after week...
> 
> Zzzzzzzzz...
> 
> Roll Tide!



you mean...

weak after weak...


----------



## brownceluse

Marlin_444 said:


> Haters keep getting it wrong... Week after week...
> 
> Henry is my man crush
> 
> Roll Tide!



That's sick man! This is the week!!


----------



## Marlin_444

Zzzzz... 

Roll Tide!


----------



## SpotandStalk

They've yet to play the big game.



Big game Dec 31

Henry and his pet squirrel are no match for that Spartan defense.


----------



## brownceluse

SpotandStalk said:


> Woooooooooo



It looks like the tide nation is butt hurt over our O line coach too. Saban wanted him and couldn't get him. Kirby did!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Sounds like he knew Smart was the brains behind the process.


----------



## brownceluse

SpotandStalk said:


> Sounds like he knew Smart was the brains behind the process.



It's not all Smart,,, Cochran was an author too......


----------



## SpotandStalk

brownceluse said:


> It's not all Smart,,, Cochran was an author too......




Poor 6 and 7


----------



## brownceluse

SpotandStalk said:


> Poor 6 and 7



7 became so desperate he joined forces with a 10RC fan... Sad the guy was lonely....


----------



## SpotandStalk

Bama's gonna fall like Robert Nkemdiche out of a 4th story window.


----------



## brownceluse

SpotandStalk said:


> Bama's gonna fall like Robert Nkemdiche out of a 4th story window.



They need to remember it's not the fall that gets ya it's the sudden stop.


----------



## brownceluse

Morning gumps


----------



## Browning Slayer

SpotandStalk said:


> Bama's gonna fall like Robert Nkemdiche out of a 4th story window.



I predict "faster" than Nkemdiche!!


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> I predict "faster" than Nkemdiche!!



its official: eason to Florida


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> its official: eason to Florida



Well we know he won't go to Bama since Kirby is tearing Bama apart!


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> Well we know he won't go to Bama since Kirby is tearing Bama apart!



glad to see you in here and posting again given the enormity of a new job. So what is it; every time you grind the beaks off 50 chickens at the plant you take a break to post?


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> glad to see you in here and posting again given the enormity of a new job. So what is it; every time you grind the beaks off 50 chickens at the plant you take a break to post?



I don't do that anymore. Bought that company after the 1st 48 hours, fired all of the Vol fans, hired illegal help and have turned unbelievable profits.. Those Vols are some sorry folks...


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> I don't do that anymore. Bought that company after the 1st 48 hours, fired all of the Vol fans, hired illegal help and have turned unbelievable profits.. Those Vols are some sorry folks...



well, yes they are


----------



## SpotandStalk

Let's keep this one on topic. 


I'll be keeping my eye on this thread.


----------



## brownceluse

SpotandStalk said:


> Let's keep this one on topic.
> 
> 
> I'll be keeping my eye on this thread.



Love the avatar!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

Zzzzz

Roll Tide!


----------



## SpotandStalk

brownceluse said:


> Love the avatar!!!


----------



## elfiii

SpotandStalk said:


> Let's keep this one on topic.
> 
> 
> I'll be keeping my eye on this thread.



Report any irregularities to me or rhbama.


----------



## Matthew6

Congrats to Derek Henry aka (the dada of bo and the walkers).


----------



## SpotandStalk

elfiii said:


> Report any irregularities to me or rhbama.



The only thing irregular so far is 6, he's taking medication for that.


----------



## Browning Slayer

SpotandStalk said:


> The only thing irregular so far is 6, he's taking medication for that.



Doesn't seem to be working!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Browning Slayer said:


> Doesn't seem to be working!



He's backed up fo sho.

Poor Mrs. 6


----------



## SpotandStalk

One day closer


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> One day closer



daily nolesux


----------



## brownceluse

SpotandStalk said:


> One day closer



He gonna miss it that fo sho


----------



## Matthew6

brownceluse said:


> He gonna miss it that fo sho



daily browncelusesux


----------



## brownceluse

Evening gumps he gone Mizz it...


----------



## SpotandStalk

If the question hasn't been answered yet.....Yeah he gonna blow it.


----------



## brownceluse

It will be epic meltdown within the Bama nation.... Wait wait wait yep he missed it.....


----------



## SpotandStalk

This thread will be the only thing they think of when he lines up for the game winner.


----------



## brownceluse

SpotandStalk said:


> This thread will be the only thing they think of when he lines up for the game winner.



When he misses it won't have anything to do with Cochran...


----------



## Marlin_444

Good Luck Sparty!

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Today's the day gumps!!!!! Wooooooooo!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Bump


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide!

•••


----------



## Matthew6

brownceluse said:


> Bump



daily brownecelusesux.


----------



## brownceluse

Less than 4 hours now.........


----------



## brownceluse

Just a taste of what the 31st will be like..................


----------



## brownceluse

This time next week there will be a lot of hate directed at the kicka but,,, please remember you win as a team and lose as a team!


----------



## brownceluse

Lunch time kicka thread bump!!!


----------



## brownceluse

ttt


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide Haters!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Wooooo


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> Wooooo



wooooooooo must still be drankin, and slayer done runoft for good. sounds like the ol lady has him under her thumb.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Matthew6 said:


> wooooooooo must still be drankin, and slayer done runoft for good. sounds like the ol lady has him under her thumb.



Ric Flair is good and drunk by now.





Slayer is still washing dishes after he lost that Byu bet with his wife. His hands will be slick as butter when she gets done with him.


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide Michigan State!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Matthew6 said:


> wooooooooo must still be drankin, and slayer done runoft for good. sounds like the ol lady has him under her thumb.





SpotandStalk said:


> Ric Flair is good and drunk by now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slayer is still washing dishes after he lost that Byu bet with his wife. His hands will be slick as butter when she gets done with him.


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


>



just got an email from slayer. he is busy washing clothes and vacuuming today. He will be allowed to be here christmas day after he cooks.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Matthew6 said:


> just got an email from slayer. he is busy washing clothes and vacuuming today. He will be allowed to be here christmas day after he cooks.



He must have cleaned that house really well, she gave his computer back today.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Wont be long now Brown. Dec 31 is fast approaching.


----------



## brownceluse

Yes sir It's almost that time


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk

How do you Bammers feel knowing the big kick is just a few days away?


----------



## brownceluse

SpotandStalk said:


> How do you Bammers feel knowing the big kick is just a few days away?



They have to be nervous


----------



## SpotandStalk

brownceluse said:


> They have to be nervous



You know they are. 

I bet 6's stomach is a mess.


----------



## Matthew6

Ga Tek 22, fsu 16


----------



## SpotandStalk

Ole Miss- 43
Alabama-37


----------



## Matthew6

funny. dont see ole miss or florida st in the cfb play off.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Matthew6 said:


> funny. dont see ole miss or florida st in the cfb play off.



You won't see Bama in it either after Friday. 



I wonder if Bama will have motivational problems being this isnt the NC game??


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide Choke-n-losers...


----------



## SpotandStalk

Marlin_444 said:


> Roll Tide Choke-n-losers...



Excellent description of the Tide


----------



## brownceluse

SpotandStalk said:


> You won't see Bama in it either after Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if Bama will have motivational problems being this isnt the NC game??


----------



## brownceluse

Bump


----------



## Marlin_444

Naw Bama is focused on one game at a time.

Ole Miss Miss beat us fair and square; took that loss to focus the team... 

Good Luck Michigan State! 

All you LOSER Haters keep on hating... That's the motivation that the 2015 University of Alabama team needs... 

Roll Tide you bunch of losers!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Marlin_444 said:


> Naw Bama is focused on one game at a time.
> 
> Ole Miss Miss beat us fair and square; took that loss to focus the team...
> 
> Good Luck Michigan State!
> 
> All you LOSER Haters keep on hating... That's the motivation that the 2015 University of Alabama team needs...
> 
> Roll Tide you bunch of losers!!!


Kirby is trying to be nice and let the Bammers down slowly.. He'll throw this upcoming game to focus on Athens..


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> wooooooooo must still be drankin, and slayer done runoft for good. sounds like the ol lady has him under her thumb.





SpotandStalk said:


> Ric Flair is good and drunk by now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slayer is still washing dishes after he lost that Byu bet with his wife. His hands will be slick as butter when she gets done with him.





SpotandStalk said:


>





Matthew6 said:


> just got an email from slayer. he is busy washing clothes and vacuuming today. He will be allowed to be here christmas day after he cooks.





SpotandStalk said:


> He must have cleaned that house really well, she gave his computer back today.




Idgits!!!


----------



## Matthew6

daily browncelusesux


----------



## brownceluse

Marlin_444 said:


> Naw Bama is focused on one game at a time.
> 
> Ole Miss Miss beat us fair and square; took that loss to focus the team...
> 
> Good Luck Michigan State!
> 
> All you LOSER Haters keep on hating... That's the motivation that the 2015 University of Alabama team needs...
> 
> Roll Tide you bunch of losers!!!



Cool


----------



## brownceluse

This is the week! I hear he's drilling 60 yarders in practice!!


----------



## SpotandStalk

brownceluse said:


> This is the week! I hear he's drilling 60 yarders in practice!!



Another Saban trick.



I've got sources saying he's been good from 85 yds. They say with the right wind he may be good from 100.


----------



## brownceluse

Another bump it had fallen to low


----------



## SpotandStalk

Yes sir

This thread will be jumping Friday night about 11. At least 100 viewing, waiting to say, I told you so.


----------



## brownceluse

SpotandStalk said:


> Yes sir
> 
> This thread will be jumping Friday night about 11. At least 100 viewing, waiting to say, I told you so.



Yep every time we post they run in here like school kids at recess......


----------



## SpotandStalk

brownceluse said:


> Yep every time we post they run in here like school kids at recess......



They think the game has already started.


----------



## brownceluse

Morning gumps


----------



## SpotandStalk

Wake and Bake Bammers


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide Haters...

5... 4... 3... 2... 1...

Rammer Jammer Yellow Hammer!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Yello hammer Mich St gone Ram that hammer


----------



## Browning Slayer

brownceluse said:


> Yello hammer Mich St gone Ram that hammer



Where the SUN don't shine!!


----------



## brownceluse

Browning Slayer said:


> Where the SUN don't shine!!



My point exactly


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> Where the SUN don't shine!!



just hateful. Rhbama will not be pleased with that comment.


----------



## brownceluse

Bump


----------



## SpotandStalk

Are the Bama fans nervous seeing how Bama's last 2 bowl games have gone?


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide Haters!

Today is the Day Alabama puts it to the Spankys... 

•••


----------



## Marlin_444

brownceluse said:


> Burp



Fixed it for yah Brown Wood...

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

SpotandStalk said:


> Are the Bama fans nervous seeing how Bama's last 2 bowl games have gone?



Let's see how your toilet boil goes today...

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Morning Markin, 6&7! Good luck to ya.....


----------



## SpotandStalk

Noles will Roll, Tide will Die


----------



## brownceluse

SpotandStalk said:


> Noles will Roll, Tide will Die



I'm thinking the tide dies over a missed fg.....


----------



## SpotandStalk

brownceluse said:


> I'm thinking the tide dies over a missed fg.....



Ome one hand, I think they may actually win this one. They are 0-2 and due to win a bowl game.



On the other hand, Smart and the process, are NOT really giving Bama their all. Their minds are on UGA football.


----------



## Marlin_444

Hah... 

Roll Tide Fred & Lamont... 

•••


----------



## SpotandStalk

SpotandStalk said:


> Noles will Roll, Tide will Die



Maybe I had that backwards.


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> Maybe I had that backwards.



sure seems like it. afternoon nolesux.


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide!!! 

Here it comes...


----------



## SpotandStalk

Matthew6 said:


> sure seems like it. afternoon nolesux.



Or maybe I was wrong on both accounts.


----------



## Marlin_444

brownceluse said:


> I'm thinking the tide dies over a missed fg.....




That trick has not worked all season...

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Just a few more hours Brown


----------



## Marlin_444

SpotandStalk said:


> Just a few more hours Brown




Yep... Roll Tide!!!


----------



## brownceluse

What trick? Good luck!


----------



## SpotandStalk

This a scientific poll, that clearly represents the thoughts of the GON members and apparently half the country.


----------



## brownceluse

Ttt


----------



## Matthew6

nice 47 yarder by the georgia pollack.


----------



## brownceluse

Another half to play you feel confident in him now I see.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Oh you meant the "big" game. 



That doesn't happen until the 11th.


----------



## Marlin_444

Ummm...

Roll Tide Suckazzzz...


----------



## SpotandStalk

Marlin_444 said:


> Ummm...
> 
> Roll Tide Suckazzzz...



See post 634


----------



## Marlin_444

Big Dance Boys... 

Keep hatin........

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

SpotandStalk said:


> See post 634



You guys are so Button Hurt...

Please keep this thread, it's the magic...

Roll Tide Suckazzz! 

•••


----------



## Marlin_444

Next on Sport Center... Not your team...


----------



## brownceluse

He will cost y'all against Clemson


----------



## SpotandStalk

Jan 11

The pollock does good when there's no pressure. He'll fold with the game on the line.


----------



## brownceluse

SpotandStalk said:


> Jan 11
> 
> The pollock does good when there's no pressure. He'll fold with the game on the line.



Yep!


----------



## Marlin_444

BOOM... Mud Stomp... ROLL TIDE!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Somebody said kicka


----------



## SpotandStalk

brownceluse said:


> Somebody said kicka



Clemson gonna kicka that butt come Jan 11.


----------



## Marlin_444

Yep...

Roll Tide Hate'azzzzzz...


----------



## SpotandStalk

It's official Brown, Bama in a ROUT. Clemson doesn't stand a chance. Total domination by the Tide.


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> It's official Brown, Bama in a ROUT. Clemson doesn't stand a chance. Total domination by the Tide.



finally, you get it thug.


----------



## brownceluse

Marlin_444 said:


> Yep...
> 
> Roll Tide Hate'azzzzzz...



Typing around the censor can get you banned cuz. Mods, admins please make note that Marlin shorty is typing around the sensor....


----------



## brownceluse

SpotandStalk said:


> It's official Brown, Bama in a ROUT. Clemson doesn't stand a chance. Total domination by the Tide.



The tide fans on here could suit up and beat anybody. It's all about the uniform....


----------



## SpotandStalk

brownceluse said:


> The tide fans on here could suit up and beat anybody. It's all about the uniform....





Even if they don't win, they never lose. 


Pg 437


----------



## brownceluse

SpotandStalk said:


> Even if they don't win, they never lose.
> 
> 
> Pg 437



 Thars one excuse I hope Kirby doesn't bring to Athens like little Nicholas...


----------



## Marlin_444

brownceluse said:


> The tide fans on here could suit up and beat anybody. It's all about the uniform....



At least we Bammers don't need pixie dust tricks that don't work like "Black outs"... Speaking of Uniforms   

But hey, I suck (Kirby to Philly)  anyway so don't pay any attention to what I have to say...

Oh and... 

Roll Tide!


----------



## brownceluse

Marlin_444 said:


> At least we Bammers don't need pixie dust tricks that don't work like "Black outs"... Speaking of Uniforms
> 
> But hey, I suck (Kirby to Philly)  anyway so don't pay any attention to what I have to say...
> 
> Oh and...
> 
> Roll Tide!



I would never not pay any attention to your post. Your post are very well spoken and with lots O's thought. This kicka thread has had lots of thoughts put in to it...


----------



## Marlin_444

brownceluse said:


> I would never not pay any attention to your post. Your post are very well spoken and with lots O's thought. This kicka thread has had lots of thoughts put in to it...



Thank you.


----------



## brownceluse

Marlin_444 said:


> Thank you.



Your welcome sir


----------



## SpotandStalk

To heck with dabbing


Clemson will be doing the #pollockshank.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Woooooooooooo


----------



## brownceluse

The kicka gonna kick himself. Wooooo!


----------



## SpotandStalk

If he does miss, these guys will never admit it was the kicker's fault. 

#LacesOut


----------



## brownceluse

6&7 seem to have a new tick with the Marlin guy.


----------



## Marlin_444

brownceluse said:


> 6&7 seem to have a new tick with the Marlin guy.



Marlin Guy... Roll Tide...


----------



## brownceluse

Marlin_444 said:


> Marlin Guy... Roll Tide...



There he is!!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk

3 people, 27 pages



I really hope this kicker misses. I'd hate to carry this thing until next season.


----------



## brownceluse

SpotandStalk said:


> 3 people, 27 pages
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope this kicker misses. I'd hate to carry this thing until next season.



He'll miss....... don't you worry about that....


----------



## Matthew6

brownceluse said:


> He'll miss....... don't you worry about that....



weekly browncelusesux


----------



## SpotandStalk

Daily Bama and their pet squirrels suck


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> Daily Bama and their pet squirrels suck



daily spotandstalkthugsux


----------



## brownceluse

Matthew6 said:


> weekly browncelusesux



daily 444,6&7 sux


----------



## Marlin_444

Everybody hates Bama those year, except Ol'Miss...

They know they got lucky...

The Tide is coming for you!!!

Roll Tide - - -

•••


----------



## Marlin_444

brownceluse said:


> daily 444,6&7 sux



And we suck well... 

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Marlin_444 said:


> And we suck well...
> 
> Roll Tide!!!


----------



## brownceluse

SpotandStalk said:


>


----------



## elfiii

Marlin_444 said:


> And we suck well...
> 
> Roll Tide!!!



Oh my!


----------



## brownceluse

elfiii said:


> Oh my!



Leave it to a Bammer.....


----------



## SpotandStalk

That didn't go as planned. 


Bump for the evening crowd


----------



## brownceluse

SpotandStalk said:


> That didn't go as planned.
> 
> 
> Bump for the evening crowd


----------



## Marlin_444

Here we go... Polish Kicker wins it for Bama! 

Roll Tide Haters...

•••


----------



## Marlin_444

SpotandStalk said:


> That didn't go as planned.
> 
> 
> Bump for the evening crowd



Exactly as planned, we sucked you and every other loser team right out of the Championship discussion... 

Think of that every time you say Bama Sucks... 

Roll Tide!


----------



## brownceluse

Marlin_444 said:


> Exactly as planned, we sucked you and every other loser team right out of the Championship discussion...
> 
> Think of that every time you say Bama Sucks...
> 
> Roll Tide!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Marlin_444 said:


> Think of that every time you say Bama Sucks...



Everytime I hear or say that I'll think of post #671.


----------



## SpotandStalk

I guess so.


----------



## Matthew6

Wednesday spotandstalkthugsux


----------



## SpotandStalk

Matthew6 said:


> Wednesday spotandstalkthugsux



Not like the Bammers. 






Alright Elfiii, I'm done.


----------



## riprap

brownceluse said:


>


----------



## Browning Slayer

Oh lawd.... Marlin has some explaining to do..


----------



## Marlin_444

SpotandStalk said:


> It's official Brown, Bama in a ROUT. Clemson doesn't stand a chance. Total domination by the Tide.



Agreed 100%...

Thank you and....

Roll Tide!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Marlin_444 said:


> Agreed 100%...
> 
> Thank you and....
> 
> Roll Tide!


----------



## riprap

Browning Slayer said:


> Oh lawd.... Marlin has some explaining to do..


----------



## fairhopebama

this thread has been like a good luck charm for the polish guy. Not sure he has missed since the thread started. Keep it going at least until after the NC game.


----------



## brownceluse

fairhope said:


> this thread has been like a good luck charm for the polish guy. Not sure he has missed since the thread started. Keep it going at least until after the NC game.


----------



## brownceluse

Morning gumps....


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Browning Slayer said:


> Oh lawd.... Marlin has some explaining to do..





riprap said:


>


----------



## SpotandStalk

Back on topic.



Jan 11th....It's going down.


----------



## brownceluse

Yep he will lose this game for the tide...


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide! 

•••


----------



## brownceluse

Bump


----------



## Matthew6

BROWNING7WSM said:


> You sure Richt ain't in charge of this thread cause it be LOSING


----------



## SpotandStalk

Enjoy your weekend Bammers. This is the last one you'll get to enjoy this year. The rest will be spent wondering how that pollock could miss a 15 yard game winner.


----------



## Marlin_444

You bet we Bammers are having a great weekend all you haters!!!

Roll Tide! 

•••


----------



## SpotandStalk

Marlin_444 said:


> You bet we Bammers are having a great weekend all you haters!!!
> 
> Roll Tide!
> 
> •••


----------



## brownceluse

Marlin_444 said:


> You bet we Bammers are having a great weekend all you haters!!!
> 
> Roll Tide!
> 
> •••



Trailer park booze! you'll drowning your sorrows soon


----------



## KyDawg

Why is this thread still going?


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Why is this thread still going?



Because deep down the Tiders know that it's going to happen....


----------



## Marlin_444

Yep, it's gonna happen... 

#16... 

Roll Tide!


----------



## SpotandStalk

brownceluse said:


> What say you?



Most definitely.


----------



## SpotandStalk

KyDawg said:


> Why is this thread still going?



The big game has yet to be played.


----------



## brownceluse

Morning gumps


----------



## Matthew6

weekend browncelusesux. Roll Tide.


----------



## SpotandStalk

I sure hate for this thread to die but all good things must come to an end.



01/11/2016=Dead Thread


----------



## Matthew6

weekend spotandstalkthug sux.


----------



## brownceluse

Bump for the gumps!!


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide!


----------



## Marlin_444

SpotandStalk said:


> I sure hate for this thread to die but all good things must come to an end.
> 
> 
> 
> 01/11/2016=Dead Thread



01/12/2016 = You eat crow...



Roll Tide Haters...


----------



## brownceluse

Morning bump for the gumps


----------



## SpotandStalk

Shaq Lawson loaded up some 410 shells.



Said he's going squirrel hunting.


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> Shaq Lawson loaded up some 410 shells.
> 
> 
> 
> Said he's going squirrel hunting.




find out where he is hunting; put on that squirrel costume that slayer told us about and go climb a tree.


----------



## Marlin_444

Here we go Polish Kicker...

•••


----------



## brownceluse

Another bump for the gumps!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Think you have him confused with the sorry GA kicker Blair Walsh


What a LOSER with the game on the
Line today


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

Ga LOSER


----------



## brownceluse

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Think you have him confused with the sorry GA kicker Blair Walsh
> 
> 
> What a LOSER with the game on the
> Line today





BROWNING7WSM said:


> Ga LOSER



I think this thread will be at the top tomorrow night.......


----------



## riprap

Saban plans on going for 2.


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> Saban plans on going for 2.


----------



## doenightmare

I done had a vision - there will be gnashing of teefers in the tider nation bout 11:45 Monday night. Make that gnashing of tooth.


----------



## brownceluse

doenightmare said:


> I done had a vision - there will be gnashing of teefers in the tider nation bout 11:45 Monday night. Make that gnashing of tooth.


----------



## Marlin_444

The difference maker...

Roll Tide!!!

•••


----------



## SpotandStalk

Today is the day. 



Sorry Gumps, better luck next year.


----------



## Marlin_444

Good Luck Clemson...

Roll Tide! 

•••


----------



## brownceluse

Morning gumps!!!!


----------



## fairhopebama

brownceluse said:


> Morning gumps!!!!



Thanks for bumping the thread (polish kickers good luck charm and inspiration). Polish kicker could win it tonight and bring a ring to Athens b y way of CKS. Kirby going to have some serious bling walking into the UGA team meetings.


----------



## Matthew6

Bama Rolls. Daily browncelusesux


----------



## Matthew6

Matthew6 said:


> Bama Rolls. Daily browncelusesux



and daily spotandstalkthugsux while we are at it. 


He is probably out robbing the trailer park right now.


----------



## brownceluse

fairhope said:


> Thanks for bumping the thread (polish kickers good luck charm and inspiration). Polish kicker could win it tonight and bring a ring to Athens b y way of CKS. Kirby going to have some serious bling walking into the UGA team meetings.



If this thread helps then I have failed this forum.....


----------



## brownceluse

Matthew6 said:


> Bama Rolls. Daily browncelusesux



It will be a blood bath.


----------



## SpotandStalk

56-0 Clemson


The pollock misses a fg but it won't matter. The 459 rushing yards by Watson will seal the deal. We all know Saban can't stop an up tempo offense with a mobile qb.


----------



## brownceluse

SpotandStalk said:


> 56-0 Clemson
> 
> 
> The pollock misses a fg but it won't matter. The 459 rushing yards by Watson will seal the deal. We all know Saban can't stop an up tempo offense with a mobile qb.



Oh snap!


----------



## Matthew6

brownceluse said:


> Oh snap!



you drankin already arent chu


----------



## brownceluse

Matthew6 said:


> you drankin already arent chu



I'm at work


----------



## SpotandStalk

brownceluse said:


> I'm at work



Don't fall off the lawnmower.


----------



## brownceluse

SpotandStalk said:


> Don't fall off the lawnmower.



I ride on the back of the truck...... I'm in the solid waste industry........ Grass bothers my allergies...


----------



## SpotandStalk

brownceluse said:


> I ride on the back of the truck...... I'm in the solid waste industry........ Grass bothers my allergies...



I can see you now. Holding on for dear life with one hand, flask in the other. Please tell me Slayer isn't driving.


----------



## brownceluse

SpotandStalk said:


> I can see you now. Holding on for dear life with one hand, flask in the other. Please tell me Slayer isn't driving.



Charlie is the boss and he drives the truck! It was cold this morning on the back of the truck! Made me hollar a few times WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk

brownceluse said:


> Charlie is the boss and he drives the truck! It was cold this morning on the back of the truck! Made me hollar a few times WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Bump for the gumps game time getting closer..


----------



## Marlin_444

Beer tender is full, Lil'Smokies are stewing in Grape jelly; Bama Caviar mixed up and guests getting ready to arrive... Dual Celebrations today... 

Mommas Birthday and she gets a #16 National Championship... This year CHEERS!!!

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Fixed it for ya gump... Pfft!


----------



## brownceluse

Gumps I just want to say before this game starts that this thread was never intended to jinx the kicker. This thread will be locked down by the end of the night. I also want to say in advance that I'm sorry that it came down to a missed FG but please remember at Bama you win as a team and lose as a team! Griffin is a good kid and I wish him nothing but the best!


----------



## SpotandStalk

brownceluse said:


> Gumps I just want to say before this game starts that this thread was never intended to jinx the kicker. This thread will be locked down by the end of the night. I also want to say in advance that I'm sorry that it came down to a missed FG but please remember at Bama you win as a team and lose as a team! Griffin is a good kid and I wish him nothing but the best!



This. Y'all had a good run.


----------



## riprap

Uh oh


----------



## Throwback

First miss


----------



## SpotandStalk




----------



## brownceluse

Rut roh


----------



## Marlin_444

Got them right where we want them!

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## Tentwing

It was Griffins on-side kick that changed the momentum that gave Bama the win .

So I guess you could say No he didn't cost them.


----------



## brownceluse

I had fun with this thread boys! Congrats on number 16!!!


----------



## Marlin_444

The Polish Kicker Wins the Game!!!

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Marlin_444 said:


> The Polish Kicker Wins the Game!!!
> 
> Roll Tide!!!



He had a kick in it no doubt......


----------



## SpotandStalk

Congrats Bammer


----------



## SpotandStalk

brownceluse said:


> I had fun with this thread boys! Congrats on number 16!!!



Next year.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

SpotandStalk said:


> Next year.


----------



## brownceluse

One last bump for the gumps! Thanks for the new HC


----------



## Browning Slayer

SpotandStalk said:


> Next year.



Go DAWGS 2016!!


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> Go DAWGS 2016!!



dogs 8-4 next year.


----------



## SpotandStalk

I can't believe this thread is approaching 800 posts.


----------



## fairhopebama

Keep it going, as I mentioned the polish guy did quite well after this started. We have him for another year.


----------



## brownceluse

fairhope said:


> Keep it going, as I mentioned the polish guy did quite well after this started. We have him for another year.



I'm afraid this won't make it. But I'll start another..


----------



## fairhopebama

brownceluse said:


> I'm afraid this won't make it. But I'll start another..



Mke sure you start it just in time for the Bama/UGA SECCG next year.


----------



## Browning Slayer

fairhope said:


> Mke sure you start it just in time for the Bama/UGA SECCG next year.



I like the WAY you think!


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> Go DAWGS 2016!!



go dogs 2036.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> go dogs 2036.



Sounds good to me! It means Kirby would still be around and winning another Championship!

Go DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse

fairhope said:


> Mke sure you start it just in time for the Bama/UGA SECCG next year.



Negative it will be on the board by kickoff of game 1.......


----------



## SpotandStalk

I see a preseason bump in the future.


----------



## brownceluse

How bout a evening bump for the all the gumps?


----------



## SpotandStalk

Sep. 3, 2016


----------



## rhbama3

brownceluse said:


> How bout a evening bump for the all the gumps?



Why?
I think this matter has been put to rest. Not only did he not cost us, it was his perfect onside kick that got us back in the BIG game.


----------



## brownceluse

rhbama3 said:


> Why?
> I think this matter has been put to rest. Not only did he not cost us, it was his perfect onside kick that got us back in the BIG game.



Because this is 444, 6 and 7 favorite thread i think fairhope likes it too...  He did miss one kick though.


----------



## brownceluse

I don't appreciate our resident Bama mod messing with the pole results either. That was uncalled for......


----------



## Matthew6

brownceluse said:


> I don't appreciate our resident Bama mod messing with the pole results either. That was uncalled for......



elfii unleashed his minions bama hater. The same people hate spot and stalk. so do I 


Roll Tide


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

bump


----------



## brownceluse

Matthew6 said:


> elfii unleashed his minions bama hater. The same people hate spot and stalk. so do I
> 
> 
> Roll Tide



elfiii would never have messed with any poll results.  I don't hate Bama I was all in with yall last night! I didn't know Kirby didn't know how to defend the spread now I'm worried sick about him as a HC.....


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

bump


----------



## brownceluse

BROWNING7WSM said:


> bump for the gumps



x 2


----------



## SpotandStalk

Matthew6 said:


> elfii unleashed his minions bama hater. The same people hate spot and stalk. so do I
> 
> 
> Roll Tide



Ouch


----------



## Matthew6

brownceluse said:


> I don't appreciate our resident Bama mod messing with the pole results either. That was uncalled for......





SpotandStalk said:


> Ouch


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

bump for another loser prediction


----------



## rhbama3

brownceluse said:


> elfiii would never have messed with any poll results.  I don't hate Bama I was all in with yall last night! I didn't know Kirby didn't know how to defend the spread now I'm worried sick about him as a HC.....



Uh huh....
Kirby will do fine at UGA. May have some growing pains the first couple of years but i expect him to be a player in the SECe.
The defense of the spread is simple: You cover the receivers, contain the QB in the pocket till it collapses and the linebackers block the gaps. See how easy that is?


Only.... things start to fall apart when you have a QB who is elusive as a gazelle, can throw pinpoint passes and has an O-line giving him enough time for the receivers to get open. We ran into that last year against Ohio State and Watson liked to have done it to us again last night. The difference was we made the big plays when we absolutely had to. The game was in question till the last 30 seconds and having lost a big game before on the last play of a game, i was never happier than to see the clemson kicker totally booger the onside kick. 
I apologize for messing with the poll tonight but i didn't start the number stuffing and thought it quit being serious a month ago.


----------



## Marlin_444

Kirby brings the Polish Kicker betwunks the Bushes...

Roll Tide!


----------



## brownceluse

rhbama3 said:


> Uh huh....
> Kirby will do fine at UGA. May have some growing pains the first couple of years but i expect him to be a player in the SECe.
> The defense of the spread is simple: You cover the receivers, contain the QB in the pocket till it collapses and the linebackers block the gaps. See how easy that is?
> 
> 
> Only.... things start to fall apart when you have a QB who is elusive as a gazelle, can throw pinpoint passes and has an O-line giving him enough time for the receivers to get open. We ran into that last year against Ohio State and Watson liked to have done it to us again last night. The difference was we made the big plays when we absolutely had to. The game was in question till the last 30 seconds and having lost a big game before on the last play of a game, i was never happier than to see the clemson kicker totally booger the onside kick.
> I apologize for messing with the poll tonight but i didn't start the number stuffing and thought it quit being serious a month ago.



Ahh this thread was never serious for me. I was probably just drunk on Dawg misery when I started it. I do think 444 took it seriously though but 6&7 didn't....


----------



## brownceluse

Marlin_444 said:


> Kirby brings the Polish Kicker betwunks the Bushes...
> 
> Roll Tide!



He doesn't have to he has a polish kicker on the team already.......


----------



## alphachief

Too funny.  I'm watching the game, the kicker misses the first field goal and my first thought is this thread!


----------



## Browning Slayer

alphachief said:


> Too funny.  I'm watching the game, the kicker misses the first field goal and my first thought is this thread!



HAHA!! Mine too!


----------



## Marlin_444

brownceluse said:


> He doesn't have to he has a polish kicker on the team already.......



Not as the kicker as the kicking coach

Hah!!!


----------



## brownceluse

alphachief said:


> Too funny.  I'm watching the game, the kicker misses the first field goal and my first thought is this thread!



I bet it was on the minds of the Bammers as well.


----------



## riprap

alphachief said:


> Too funny.  I'm watching the game, the kicker misses the first field goal and my first thought is this thread!



My finger was on the keyboard as he kicked it.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

bump


----------



## elfiii

alphachief said:


> Too funny.  I'm watching the game, the kicker misses the first field goal and my first thought is this thread!





Browning Slayer said:


> HAHA!! Mine too!





riprap said:


> My finger was on the keyboard as he kicked it.


----------



## rhbama3

brownceluse said:


> I bet it was on the minds of the Bammers as well.



well.........mebbe.


----------



## Browning Slayer

rhbama3 said:


> well.........mebbe.



You know Marlin was!!


----------



## elfiii

brownceluse said:


> elfiii would never have messed with any poll results.



I never mess with poll results. That's dishonest. I have been known to make adjusting journal entries from time to time however.


----------



## brownceluse

elfiii said:


> I never mess with poll results. That's dishonest. I have been known to make adjusting journal entries from time to time however.



Im very disappointed in RH.....


----------



## fairhopebama

Polish kicker may be a Heisman front runner next year.


----------



## Marlin_444

fairhope said:


> Polish kicker may be a Heisman front runner next year.



Ready for Bo...

•••


----------



## brownceluse

Thug


----------



## SpotandStalk

Marlin_444 said:


> Ready for Bo...
> 
> •••



He looks high in that picture


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

bump


----------



## SpotandStalk

BROWNING7WSM said:


> bump



Why are you still bumping this? Can't you see the poll was correct?


----------



## brownceluse

Evening gumps


----------



## Marlin_444

Guess it keeps going like the I Shot the Bear Decoy in Bear Hunting...

The gift that keeps on giving.  

Roll Tide!


----------



## brownceluse

Bump for the gumps


----------



## Matthew6

martin luther king day browncelusesux.


----------



## brownceluse

Happy MLK day to you 6!!!


----------



## Matthew6

brownceluse said:


> Happy MLK day to you 6!!!



same to you boss


----------



## Marlin_444

This thread is... Happy MLK Day!!!




ZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzZzzzzzzzzZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzZzzzzzzzzzzzzZzzzzzzzz....


----------



## elfiii

185 more posts to go before we can lock this thread. Ya'll hurry up.


----------



## brownceluse

elfiii said:


> 185 more posts to go before we can lock this thread. Ya'll hurry up.



Then we just start another one.....


----------



## brownceluse

Let's get this one wrapped up so we can start a new one!  Another good luck charm for the gumps!


----------



## SpotandStalk

3 reasons why Alabama will win the next 5 National Championships.....

1. Nick Saban is a qb guru
2. Lane Kiffin is calling the plays
3. Nick Jr's intimidating sideline presence


----------



## SpotandStalk

Marlin_444 said:


> Guess it keeps going like the I Shot the Bear Decoy in Bear Hunting...
> 
> The gift that keeps on giving.
> 
> Roll Tide!



No thread will topple that one. Pure Gold


----------



## riprap

SpotandStalk said:


> 3 reasons why Alabama will win the next 5 National Championships.....
> 
> 1. Nick Saban is a qb guru
> 2. Lane Kiffin is calling the plays
> 3. Nick Jr's intimidating sideline presence



The new thread should be all the reasons no other team in the country will ever win a NC besides bama.

4. ELITE fans!


----------



## SpotandStalk

riprap said:


> The new thread should be all the reasons no other team in the country will ever win a NC besides bama.
> 
> 4. ELITE fans!






5. Even if they don't win, they never lose


----------



## brownceluse

SpotandStalk said:


> 3 reasons why Alabama will win the next 5 National Championships.....
> 
> 1. Nick Saban is a qb guru
> 2. Lane Kiffin is calling the plays
> 3. Nick Jr's intimidating sideline presence



4. Elite fans
5. Their fans have a job!!!


----------



## riprap

brownceluse said:


> 4. Elite fans
> 5. Their fans have a job!!!



They have jobs and hang out with the elite. I just keep dreaming. 2016.


----------



## Marlin_444

Zzzzz...

Roll Tide!


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> They have jobs and hang out with the elite. I just keep dreaming. 2016.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Post #827.


Morning 6


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> Post #827.
> 
> 
> Morning 6



morning thug.


----------



## brownceluse

See sig line gumps


----------



## elfiii

You thugs need to pick up the tempo. This thread is languishing.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Pollock missing kicks in 16


----------



## brownceluse

elfiii said:


> You thugs need to pick up the tempo. This thread is languishing.



Bump for the gumps!


----------



## SpotandStalk

The Pollock didn't miss the big one but he dang sure didn't make it either.


Go Noles


----------



## Matthew6

daily nolesux and ssthugsux


----------



## brownceluse

SpotandStalk said:


> The Pollock didn't miss the big one but he dang sure didn't make it either.
> 
> 
> Go Noles



That be da truf


----------



## Browning Slayer

Daily Bama sucks without Kirby!


----------



## brownceluse

Bump for the gumps


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Bammers shanking FG'S with crusty feet


----------



## fairhopebama

839


----------



## rhbama3

SpotandStalk said:


> The Pollock didn't miss the big one but he dang sure didn't make it either.
> 
> 
> Go Noles



I'll take that perfect onsides kick over a missed FG any day.
However, there is no doubt he vastly improved over the 2nd half of the season.
First 6 games: 6 of 12 attempts
Last 9 games: 17 of 20 attempts

Glad to have him coming back for his senior season.


----------



## Matthew6

rhbama3 said:


> I'll take that perfect onsides kick over a missed FG any day.
> However, there is no doubt he vastly improved over the 2nd half of the season.
> First 6 games: 6 of 12 attempts
> Last 9 games: 17 of 20 attempts
> 
> Glad to have him coming back for his senior season.



this^^^ and weekend fire kirby smart and ssthugsux.


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide Haters! 

***


----------



## fairhopebama

843


----------



## brownceluse

844


----------



## Browning Slayer

Daily Bama sucks! Go Dawgs 2016!


----------



## fairhopebama

brownceluse said:


> 844



846


----------



## brownceluse

fairhope said:


> 846



847


----------



## Matthew6

848 slayersux


----------



## SpotandStalk

849: Good to see you Buckwheat


----------



## Matthew6

850 morning willahoochie creek thug


----------



## brownceluse

851


----------



## SpotandStalk

Lets


----------



## SpotandStalk

Get


----------



## SpotandStalk

1,000


----------



## SpotandStalk

Posts


----------



## SpotandStalk

And


----------



## SpotandStalk

Lock


----------



## SpotandStalk

This


----------



## SpotandStalk

One


----------



## SpotandStalk

Down


----------



## SpotandStalk

Cant


----------



## SpotandStalk

Wait


----------



## SpotandStalk

For


----------



## SpotandStalk

Part


----------



## SpotandStalk

Two


----------



## SpotandStalk

866

Matthew6 sux


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## 00Beau

Bama


----------



## 00Beau

Saban


----------



## 00Beau

#16


----------



## 00Beau

National Champions


----------



## 00Beau

Miss a kick


----------



## 00Beau

1980


----------



## 00Beau

Herschel Walker, 2nd best


----------



## 00Beau

Herschel Walker, 2nd and nearly forgotten.


----------



## 00Beau

Derrick Henry


----------



## 00Beau

Adam Griffith


----------



## 00Beau

Reggie Ragland


----------



## 00Beau

Nick Saban


----------



## 00Beau

Smart will be a bust at Uga


----------



## 00Beau

Should of kept Mark Richt


----------



## 00Beau

Smart =7 win season's


----------



## 00Beau

Cold outside


----------



## 00Beau

2 inches of  snow in T-Town


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide


----------



## 00Beau

1980


----------



## 00Beau

Herschel Walker who


----------



## 00Beau

Adam please don't miss that kick


----------



## 00Beau

Where is the obsessed one? Roll Tide


----------



## brownceluse

890


----------



## 00Beau

This was the good luck thread.. Roll Tide #16, #11 , what's the difference, 10 more than 1, 15 more than 1... 1980. Go Herschel..


----------



## 00Beau

Brown cellulite must have an alarm on his phone.   Roll Tide... Ready for miss kick thread #_2...


----------



## brownceluse

Ttt


----------



## brownceluse

00Beau said:


> Brown cellulite must have an alarm on his phone.   Roll Tide... Ready for miss kick thread #_2...


----------



## 00Beau

Jealousy and obsession will take over your brain.... Roll Tide... Haters gonna hate. Smart will flop ... He needs Saban to win... No bowl game next year. Roll Tide


----------



## brownceluse

00Beau said:


> Jealousy and obsession will take over your brain.... Roll Tide... Haters gonna hate. Smart will flop ... He needs Saban to win... No bowl game next year. Roll Tide



Kirby is the process...


----------



## 00Beau

Adam Griffith sucks, glad he is coming back next year, even though he already graduated, maybe he will get a new Camaro , or a Dodge 2500 Cummins 4x4..


----------



## 00Beau

Got to get it to 900... Roll Tide


----------



## 00Beau

Almost there...


----------



## 00Beau

Roll Tide,  100 to go. #2 coming. Miss kick 2


----------



## brownceluse

Someone reach out to Beau


----------



## SpotandStalk

Only 98 more


----------



## brownceluse

903


----------



## SpotandStalk

I was here and posted 904


----------



## brownceluse

Evening bump for the gumps


----------



## fairhopebama

906


----------



## brownceluse

The 907th bump for the gumps


----------



## SpotandStalk

Man this thread is slow.


----------



## SpotandStalk

909


----------



## Marlin_444

Roll Tide Haters!


----------



## SpotandStalk

#911 The process is dead


----------



## brownceluse

912 Kirby took the process with him


----------



## SpotandStalk

Nightly Matthew6sux


----------



## brownceluse

Morning gumps


----------



## Browning Slayer

Daily Bama sucks and the dynasty is over!


----------



## fairhopebama

916. Roll Tide


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> Daily Bama sucks and the dynasty is over!



917 browningslayersux


----------



## Matthew6




----------



## brownceluse

This is my all time favorite thread ever.... Bump for lunch time gumps


----------



## SpotandStalk

#920


I hope Slayer gets a Dyson for his birthday


----------



## brownceluse

921 bumps for the gumps


----------



## fairhopebama

SpotandStalk said:


> #920
> 
> 
> I hope Slayer gets a Dyson for his birthday



922. He already got a Kirby.


----------



## brownceluse

After supper bump. Can't wait to close this one and get the new one going


----------



## SpotandStalk

fairhope said:


> 922. He already got a Kirby.






He looks more like a rainbow type of guy in that pic.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Dadgum Brown has Bama played the big game yet?


----------



## brownceluse

SpotandStalk said:


> Dadgum Brown has Bama played the big game yet?



Yep and they lost!! Pruitt couldn't stop the run and then the kicka missed the wining fg


----------



## fairhopebama

927 Roll Tide. Polish Kicker for Heisman.


----------



## Matthew6

928 Roll Tide Dynasty


----------



## Matthew6

929 Daily browncelusesux


----------



## Matthew6

930 go dogs jealous of the Roll Tide Dynasty


----------



## SpotandStalk

#931

Daily Bama and Matthew6sux


----------



## SpotandStalk

Nightly Bama'spollockkickasux


----------



## Matthew6

daily fsux


----------



## brownceluse

Bump for the slump headed to the gumps


----------



## SpotandStalk

brownceluse said:


> Bump for the slump headed to the gumps



They do have some weird looking heads over in Bamaland.


----------



## fairhopebama

936 rtr.


----------



## SpotandStalk

937-1000


Alright this un is done son. Time for part 2


----------



## fairhopebama

938 and the polish guy is still popping the perfect onside kick.


----------



## Matthew6

939 Roll Tide Dynasty


----------



## fairhopebama

940 not to be confused with 38-10


----------



## rhbama3

Is it time for college football yet? Can't win another NC if they ain't playing. 
Rolling Tide on post 941.....


----------



## brownceluse

Glad to see all the Bammer input in this thread!!! Evening gumps


----------



## rhbama3

brownceluse said:


> Glad to see all the Bammer input in this thread!!! Evening gumps



Evening, spider-man.


----------



## brownceluse

rhbama3 said:


> Evening, spider-man.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Getting close now boys

Part 2 is already in the works


----------



## brownceluse

Morning gumps


----------



## brownceluse

Morning gumps


----------



## Marlin_444

Zzzz...

Roll Tide!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Roll Tide sending a message to Ole Miss





Let us win next time.


----------



## brownceluse

SpotandStalk said:


> Roll Tide sending a message to Ole Miss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let us win next time.



 Bump for the gumps!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Bump fo the gumps


----------



## brownceluse

SpotandStalk said:


> Bump fo the gumps



Another bump for the gumps heading for a slump


----------



## elfiii

49 more posts to go. Ya'll push this one to the finish line.


----------



## SpotandStalk

elfiii said:


> 49 more posts to go. Ya'll push this one to the finish line.



If we have to, we'll hook the truck to it and drag the dang thing home.


----------



## SpotandStalk

955

Matthew6sux


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> If we have to, we'll hook the truck to it and drag the dang thing home.



pull it with your 1994 cub cadet recliner mower.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Matthew6 said:


> pull it with your 1994 cub cadet recliner mower.



Dragging across the finish line on the back tires.


----------



## brownceluse

Morning gumps!


----------



## SpotandStalk

We need to finish this today


----------



## brownceluse

Ttt


----------



## SpotandStalk

Yep


----------



## SpotandStalk

Newly Released pic of Saban's grand youngin


----------



## brownceluse

SpotandStalk said:


> View attachment 865485
> 
> 
> 
> Newly Released pic of Saban's grand youngin


----------



## Browning Slayer

SpotandStalk said:


> View attachment 865485
> 
> 
> 
> Newly Released pic of Saban's grand youngin





brownceluse said:


>



Ahhhh... Little Kiffy Poo...

Go DAWGS! Bama is crumbling before our eyes!!


----------



## Marlin_444

Zzzz...

Roll Tide!


----------



## SpotandStalk

Nightly Bama and Matthew6sux


----------



## SpotandStalk

We are getting closer boys.


----------



## SpotandStalk

968


----------



## SpotandStalk

Wow


----------



## brownceluse

SpotandStalk said:


> Wow



Almost time for number 2


----------



## Marlin_444

Zzzzz...

Roll Tide!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Daily Bama sucks!


----------



## fairhopebama

973.


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> Daily Bama sucks!



daily dogsux and slayersux


----------



## SpotandStalk

C'mom boys let's finish her off.


----------



## SpotandStalk

976


----------



## SpotandStalk

Matthew6 loves the colors of the rainbow


----------



## SpotandStalk

BrowningSlayer sux


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> BrowningSlayer sux



While I tend to agree with the above post, maybe you could be more mindful not to offend the slayer. Bless his heart. Roll Tide. Have a great day spotandstalk


----------



## SpotandStalk

Slayer has been a bit on the sensitive side since Butch kicked his dog off the porch.



You have a great one as well 6, don't drink too many beers.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Nightly let's lock er down bump


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles


----------



## SpotandStalk

Bamasux


----------



## Browning Slayer

Bump for the Bammers!


----------



## Matthew6

Browning Slayer said:


> Bump for the Bammers!



thanks slayer. have a great day


----------



## nickel back

Matthew6 said:


> thanks slayer. have a great day



you need to puff puff pass, that stuff is getting to your head


----------



## SpotandStalk

This new Matthew6sux


----------



## SpotandStalk

Matthew6 said:


> thanks slayer. have a great day



Nice avy. 


Even though you make spelling errors, we still love you 6. Have a great day.


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> Nice avy.
> 
> 
> Even though you make spelling errors, we still love you 6. Have a great day.



spelling correctly is over-rated; much like the semenoles. Have a great weekend.


----------



## Matthew6

SpotandStalk said:


> Nice avy.
> 
> 
> Even though you make spelling errors, we still love you 6. Have a great day.



be careful riding that lawn tractor home from church; you can get a dui that way. ask slayer.


----------



## Matthew6

nickel back said:


> you need to puff puff pass, that stuff is getting to your head



have a great weekend nickel back.


----------



## SpotandStalk

Matthew6 said:


> spelling correctly is over-rated; much like the semenoles. Have a great weekend.



Just remember our last matchup with the Tide.


----------



## SpotandStalk

#993


----------



## SpotandStalk

Holy Cow it's getting close


----------



## SpotandStalk

Daily Bamasux


----------



## SpotandStalk

The kicka didn't win the game


----------



## SpotandStalk

The refs did


----------



## SpotandStalk

Clemson beat themselves


----------



## SpotandStalk

Trickery from Alabama


----------



## SpotandStalk

Go Noles 21-14


----------



## SpotandStalk

Wooooooo


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide Dynasty. Daily spot and stalk sux.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> Roll Tide Dynasty. Daily spot and stalk sux.




Nice AVY...


----------



## Marlin_444

Who wants to win a National Championship? 

***


----------



## Matthew6

Marlin_444 said:


> Who wants to win a National Championship?
> 
> ***


Slayer will print, frame and put that picture next to the one he has of Kirby (according to spot and stalks recent pm)


----------



## SpotandStalk

1006


----------



## SpotandStalk

Early morning bump for Bamasux


----------



## Matthew6

daily spotandstalksux


----------



## rhbama3

Thread has gone over the 1000 post limit and is now closed.


----------

